# Jeremy Clarkson: strikers should be "executed in front of their families"



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

Check out the awkward faces of the hosts on 0:02.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

I can feel their discomfort from here!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 30, 2011)

He tries so very, very hard doesn't he.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Crispy (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeremy Clarkson: strikers should be "executed in front of their families"
mission accomplished


----------



## strange-fish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Geri (Nov 30, 2011)

He also asked why trains were delayed when people jumped in front of them, as stopping won't save them.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 30, 2011)

He just can't bear no-one paying him any attention, can he? He must have been a total nightmare to bring up.
(((Mrs Clarkson)))


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 30, 2011)

His mate Cameron would approve.  Same thing every year in the run up to Christmas, Clarkson pops up on tv shows being controversial.  He also said trains shouldn't stop when they run over jumpers


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 30, 2011)

JC is the one who "should be shot...." - he's an arrogant s.o.b. and the amount he "earns" is close to obscene.
/rant mode


----------



## killer b (Nov 30, 2011)

tbf, it's no worse than what i would wish on clarkson, so i'm not complaining.


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2011)

King of the scabs.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 30, 2011)

W





copliker said:


> King of the scabs.



Who?


----------



## junglevip (Nov 30, 2011)

Could he be even more of an idiot if he tried harder?


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 30, 2011)

Desperate stufff to be 'controversial'.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2011)

i wish i had a job and remuneration like clarkson. do you think he'd like to swap, and he can teach in my southwark secondary school... then perhaps i can have a long-overdue taste of what it means to 'work for a living'... we can swap pension plans too, if he likes.  and positions on the housing ladder (or rather, he can live in my one bedroom rented flat).


----------



## southside (Nov 30, 2011)

He's suffering from the long term affects of being a cunt.

Shame really.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 30, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> he can live in my one bedroom rented flat.



He fucking well can't.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 30, 2011)

With a bit of luck this could become his Jonathan Ross/Russell Brand moment and he'll have to apologise, then go into hiding for six months or so.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 30, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He fucking well can't.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 30, 2011)

junglevip said:


> Could he be even more of an idiot if he tried harder?



He does try very hard.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 30, 2011)

Didnt he go into hiding recently after some super injunction or other was uncovered?  I'm not sure that he was away quite long enough, to be honest.  An argument in favour of press intrusion, right there.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2011)

Sack the public sector fat cats on a million quid a year salary. Like Clarkson.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 30, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> He does try very hard.


He should listen to Homer Simpson, a far, far wiser man than he.


> If at first you don't succeed, give up.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 30, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> He should listen to Homer Simpson, a far, far wiser man than he.


He does succeed though, which admittedly these days doesn't take much to do so.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 30, 2011)

copliker said:


> King of the trolls.



EFA.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 30, 2011)

Deareg said:


> He does succeed though, which admittedly these days doesn't take much to do so.


Not with me he doesn't and I'm an infallible judge of that sort of thing.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 30, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Not with me he doesn't and I'm an infallible judge of that sort of thing.


He shouldn't with any half sensible person.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 30, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## Meltingpot (Nov 30, 2011)

He's probably got a book coming out soon and wants some advance publicity.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 30, 2011)

There's nothing more pathetic than an aging controversialist. See also Martin Amis and Julie Burchill.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 30, 2011)

So just what piece of shit dvd compilation or book is the old git trying to sell this christmas


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Who?


Clarkson. Bad pun on something, sorry, never mind.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 30, 2011)

Trolls who tuck their shirts into tight blue jeans should be shot.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeez, I had that on earlier but wasn't paying attention. Quite glad really.


----------



## paolo (Nov 30, 2011)

I switched this on part way through earlier.

I'm partial to a bit of Top Gear, and seeing Clarkson on wondered if it might be worth watching.

Very quickly I could see there was an atmosphere. The hosts looked very uncomfortable, finishing a section saying "And I don't think we'll be asking for Jeremy's opinions on _that_."

Clarkson - although he did go on to try some more 'controversial' lines - looked a little shaken. Certainly not his usual confident/jovial (or arrogant, for some) self.

I think he sussed he'd massively misjudged things.

One of the biggest traps though is not the 'being controversial' thing, it's not being funny. When being edgy but you're not funny, you just come across as being a wanker.

As Gervaid said a little while back: "One false move and I'm Jim Davidson"


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Trolls who tuck their shirts into tight blue jeans should be shot.



What about similarly attired non-trolls?

*looks down on self in blue jeans and tucked in shirt*


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you wear light brown suede shoes as well?  It was a throwaway remark about Clarkson but in the style of Clarkson.  Or should that be about his sense of style?  But anyway, I don't own a gun, and I also don't want to get arrested for inciting hatred of goat-eating creatures that live under bridges.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Do you wear light brown suede shoes as well? It was a throwaway remark about Clarkson but in the style of Clarkson. Or should that be about his sense of style? But anyway, I don't own a gun, and I also don't want to get arrested for inciting hatred of goat-eating creatures that live under bridges.



Dark brown, non-suede. No worries, I look suave, and I'm all for destroying Clarkson.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 30, 2011)

Are your jeans really tight?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 30, 2011)

Ax^ said:


> So just what piece of shit dvd compilation or book is the old git trying to sell this christmas



I don't know but at a guess it'll be a DVD of ultimate supercars and a book about how life was better back in the day and "you couldn't make it up" etc in a Littlejohn style. He does it every year. The cunt.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 30, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> he can live in my one bedroom rented flat


You couldn't possibly decimate your shoe collection to make way for him!


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 30, 2011)

Use to think he was  moderately amusing in a guilty pleasure sorta way  a while back  but hes just turning into a sad old boorish pathetic attention seeking bore just for the sake of it.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Are your jeans really tight?



Not skin-tight.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 30, 2011)

jeremy clarkson probably thinks "i'm allright, i have a massive cock pension and am paid a million pounds a year out of taxpayers money to talk shit on the tv so i can say whatever i want".


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Nov 30, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> i wish i had a job and remuneration like clarkson. do you think he'd like to swap, and he can teach in my southwark secondary school... then perhaps i can have a long-overdue taste of what it means to 'work for a living'... we can swap pension plans too, if he likes. and positions on the housing ladder (or rather, he can live in my one bedroom rented flat).



Agreed. If Jeremy Clarkson didn't earn such obscene amounts of money for what basically amounts to reading off an autocue in an obnoxious manner, and had to get by on NMW or worked in the real world and looked forward to working 5 days a week until he was 68 and getting the bus everywhere because he couldn't afford to run a car...then maybe he'd have some empathy for other people . Until then, he will just say to everyone is "I'm alright so sod the lot of you!"

What an odious little man.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co...year-Harvest/story-13312985-detail/story.html
Is there a collective noun for cunts?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 30, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co...year-Harvest/story-13312985-detail/story.html
> Is there a collective noun for cunts?



a gove.


----------



## starfish2000 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ive complained to the one show and the BBC, heres a section

_I find Jeremy Clarksons comments profoundly stupid, with a rightwing political bias and full of class hatred. My partner is disabled, a schoolteacher and is currently on medication for depression, She's been stressed this week as she s had loads of extra curricular activities organising her choir for a music recital (she s not getting paid for this). Every day is a battle for her, but she still goes to work and pays taxes and a license payers fee. Mr Clarkson is an employee of Rupert Murdochs News international which donates to the *Conservative Party* and has always had an *anti union stance* as well as being associated with the phone hacking criminality by association.. Therefore his comments are profoundly stupid, disgusting and offensive given his income comes from the taxpayer. Also he should ask himself the questgion *if no one has any pension or workers rights, how can they afford to buy new cars???? * Why is the *BBC giving a political platform* to this imbecile._

Im thinking of a train trip to Chipping Norton is in order_...my neck is thicker than James Mays waist!!!
_


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 30, 2011)

starfish2000 said:


> Im thinking of a train trip to Chipping Norton is in order_..._



Take a time delayed bomb with you, that place seems riddled with 'em.


----------



## xenon (Nov 30, 2011)

These cositted TV presenting parasites getting fat on the public teat, wouldn't know a real day's work if it drove over them in the wofully sluggish Renault Espace. They should be spot welded to the bottom of a London Ambulance and driven around the conjestion charge zone until the oil wells all run dry.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 30, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> a gove.



A coalition, shirley?


----------



## xenon (Nov 30, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> I switched this on part way through earlier.
> 
> I'm partial to a bit of Top Gear, and seeing Clarkson on wondered if it might be worth watching.
> 
> ...



And the fact he's actually paid by the license fee. Which whilst I don't disagree with publically funded broadcasting, he's made himself look like a  massive stupid unaware wanker. Which is the funniest bit IMO.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 30, 2011)

xenon said:


> ... he's made himself look like a massive stupid unaware wanker.



Has he?

I've been feeling a bit like a lone voice in the wilderness at times today...


----------



## binka (Nov 30, 2011)

top gear makes the bbc a fortune in worldwide sales so no doubt he'd say he's one of the only people at the bbc worth the money he is paid. my sister bought me one of his books for christmas about four years ago - sometimes i wonder if they know me at all.


----------



## paolo (Dec 1, 2011)

xenon said:


> And the fact he's actually paid by the license fee. Which whilst I don't disagree with publically funded broadcasting, he's made himself look like a  massive stupid unaware wanker. Which is the funniest bit IMO.



Yep. A bit of a foot-shot on that one.


----------



## catinthehat (Dec 1, 2011)

He seems to have confused 'being controversial' with 'being a cock'.  Not surprising to read that two of the people the right wing killing spree guy from Norway admires are Melanie Phillips and Clarkson.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 1, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> jeremy clarkson probably thinks "i'm allright, i have a massive cock pension and am paid a million pounds a year out of taxpayers money to talk shit on the tv so i can say whatever i want".



He's also very good mates with Rebekah Wade, from what I can recall - so Chris De Burgh's representative on earth probably thinks he's still immune from being hoist by his own whatsit.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

In the same interview he complained about train delays caused by people committing suicide on the railways, just to make sure no one was in any doubt what kind of twat he was.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 1, 2011)

fogbat said:


>



I think Shippou-san has this manga


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2011)

a sad old man tring to be 'controversial' and ending up not being funny. again. just imagine what he would do to strikers who were also MEXICANS! he really needs that publicity to confirm that he still exists. golf club bar bore who thinks wearing jeans make him younger.


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 1, 2011)

no doubt his statement about reactions to the suicide and stirkers comment will be 'its political correctness gone mad!'


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 1, 2011)

Is there a more nauseating sight than a rich wealthy cunt like Clarkson slagging off not so rich wealthy people simply for the crime of trying to defend their livelihoods by striking?


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 1, 2011)

Ax^ said:


> So just what piece of shit dvd compilation or book is the old git trying to sell this christmas


I bet it's got cars in it.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> In the same interview he complained about train delays caused by people committing suicide on the railways, just to make sure no one was in any doubt what kind of twat he was.


I'd be quite happy to put up with the delay if he fell under a train.


----------



## ayatollah (Dec 1, 2011)

I actually welcome extreme right wing idiots like  Clarkson vomitting out their bile -  it's only what the Tory Right are saying in private - so it all helps to force people to decide what side they're on in the coming struggle.

I actually wish Gove was Prime Minister .... he is just sooooo slappable - the creepy  teacher's pet who you just longed to stuff down the school bogs.  The more outspokenly fascistic and generally selfish  the fat cats are the better. Tories weeping crocodile tears whilst they rip us off is just so irritating.

Well done Clarkson.


----------



## trevhagl (Dec 1, 2011)

i actually used to find him funny but as he got more and more of a twat it became such hard work i gave up ...


----------



## gabi (Dec 1, 2011)

if racist croydon woman is locked up for her 'comments' then surely this prick should be too. they're just as offensive. just delivered in a different setting.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He tries so very, very hard doesn't he.


Has anyone seen him in the same room as Garf?


----------



## Dave Mullen (Dec 1, 2011)

You can always rely on Clarkson to make a cunt of himself.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 1, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Has anyone seen him in the same room as Garf?


I have. Not the best night ever.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 1, 2011)

Dave Mullen said:


> You can always rely on Clarkson to make a cunt of himself.



Not just with words, either.


----------



## past caring (Dec 1, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Has anyone seen him in the same room as Garf?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 1, 2011)

gabi said:


> if racist croydon woman is locked up for her 'comments' then surely this prick should be too. they're just as offensive. just delivered in a different setting.


----------



## articul8 (Dec 1, 2011)

The above is basically saying "I reserve my right, as a smug public school Oxbridge media twat, to offend whatever discriminated against minority I like".  Well, fuck you.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah,extra-refined - our very own Clarkson - puts in an appearance.


----------



## articul8 (Dec 1, 2011)

u what? [edit - sorry, explained now]


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 1, 2011)

"Why must we be under the shackles of so-called political correctness?  I will say what I like, and there's nothing you can do about it.  Now shut up and know your place!"


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 1, 2011)

articul8 said:


> The above is basically saying "I reserve my right, as a smug public school Oxbridge media twat, to offend whatever discriminated against minority I like". Well, fuck you.


Don't judge people by their class background please articul8.


----------



## articul8 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not I'm judging him by how he is, what he says, where he stands...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 1, 2011)

I preferred him when he just used to talk about cars.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 1, 2011)

My favourite Jeremy Clark rant was when he printed his bank details in the scum to prove a point that your bank details mean nothing and can't be used to hack into your account (in light of the furore of the HMRC lost the bank details of millions of Child Benefit Claimants)...after he published his details somebody skanked £500 from his account.


----------



## Moronik (Dec 1, 2011)

Clarkson has made a very successful career from being..... well Clarkson.

The more he says controversial things, the better his career goes...  Its not likely he will ever stop. I'm sure his viewpoint is that saying cockish things on television is his _job!_


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 1, 2011)

Stephen Fry is a 'national treasure.'


----------



## articul8 (Dec 1, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Stephen Fry is a 'national treasure.'


someone should bury him


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Anudder Oik (Dec 1, 2011)

Some light relief, anybody?


----------



## g force (Dec 1, 2011)

It's almost as if Clarkson's created this persona of being a twat to sell his books and DVDs...


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 1, 2011)

The atmosphere afterwards was the best bit of the show.  

Maybe he has actually done the strikers a favour as in  a lot of people could not care less about the strike until today media circus? Is there really a possible legal case again him as reported on the BBC?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15977813


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 1, 2011)

My favourite Jeremy Clark rant was when he printed his bank details in the scum to prove a point that your bank details mean nothing and can't be used to hack into your account (in light of the furore of the HMRC lost the bank details of millions of Child Benefit Claimants)...after he published his details somebody skanked £500 from his account.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2011)

My favourite Jeremy Clark rant was when he printed his bank details in the scum to prove a point that your bank details mean nothing and can't be used to hack into your account (in light of the furore of the HMRC lost the bank details of millions of Child Benefit Claimants)...after he published his details somebody skanked £500 from his account.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm no fan of Clarkson, but he was so obviously joking, I can't believe so many people think he was serious.

If you're offended by this, you're as bad as Mary Whitehouse.



> He prefaced the remarks, however, by asserting that he liked the strikers as the industrial action meant there was no traffic on the roads. Adding that he had to be balanced as he worked for the BBC, he then launched into an anti-strikers rant, which appeared to be at least partly in jest.


From the Guardian.


----------



## Flanflinger (Dec 1, 2011)

Far worse than what Clarkeson said has been written on this forum.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2011)

My favourite Jeremy Clark rant was when he printed his bank details in the scum to prove a point that your bank details mean nothing and can't be used to hack into your account (in light of the furore of the HMRC lost the bank details of millions of Child Benefit Claimants)...after he published his details somebody skanked £500 from his account.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 1, 2011)

Maggot said:


> I'm no fan of Clarkson, but he was so obviously joking, I can't believe so many people think he was serious.
> 
> If you're offended by this, you're as bad as Mary Whitehouse.
> 
> From the Guardian.



Yeah, that youtube video starts mid-sentence which is a little suspicious. I don't much care for Clarkson's politics but what he said was so intolerably stupid he cannot possibly have been serious. A calcualted wind-up at the expense of ludicrous BBC fence-sitting sounds more plausible.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 1, 2011)

g force said:


> It's almost as if Clarkson's created this persona of being a twat to sell his books and DVDs...



As someone on Twitter said "He's just saying what many people are thinking".


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 1, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah, that youtube video starts mid-sentence which is a little suspicious. I don't much care for Clarkson's politics but what he said was so intolerably stupid he cannot possibly have been serious. A calcualted wind-up at the expense of ludicrous BBC fence-sitting sounds more plausible.



it's not what he said that should be taken seriously, it's the hypocrisy of him saying it and his position in saying it that deserves challenging.


----------



## Ungrateful (Dec 1, 2011)

Flanflinger said:


> Far worse than what Clarkeson said has been written on this forum.



Aye, the difference being is that Clarkson has an audience of millions. His highly paid pronouncements about extreme violence to strikers is likely to add a luster of legitimacy to vigilante or state attacks on protestors; regretably our random postings on here are likely to be read by fewer people than can fit comfortably in a Nissan Micra with Richard Hammond driving it. If I had a following of millions, I think I'd have a greater responsibility to think more carefully about what I wrote and what impact it would have.

I'm also heartily sickened by Clarkson's 'I'm only joking defence'. It's the reply of the bully throughout the centuries. In order to increase their prestige they say something dangerously insulting to those less powerful than them, and then when the insulted respond, the bully claims that the victims were too stupid, too lacking in humour to realise the magnificence of the joke.... Die of cancer Clarkson... only joking... no really, die of cancer... only joking... seriously d...


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

From the beeb

Prime Minister David Cameron, asked about Mr Clarkson's comments during an appearance on ITV's This Morning, said it was "a silly thing to say... I'm sure he didn't mean it".

All he needs now is to say he has the utmost confidence in Clarkson & bingo - game over!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 1, 2011)

Ungrateful said:


> Aye, the difference being is that Clarkson has an audience of millions.



All of whom should be killed.


----------



## Random (Dec 1, 2011)

Worse than Clarkson are the people who agree with him, yes. And also worse are the Labour slime who whinge that he shoukdn't have said it because nowadays strikers are not millitants, but mums. So it's ok to want to shoot millitants? Fuckers.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

His rhetoric was likened to Gadaffi on the news!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 1, 2011)

Maggot said:


> I'm no fan of Clarkson, but he was so obviously joking, I can't believe so many people think he was serious.


Besides his guff about people on strike (he's a journalist, did he scab last year then?), his bit on suicide was not really on. Would he have sat there in a Wales scarf, then announced that he got it off ebay, worn only once, slightly stretched? Of course not, so why insult the hundreds of bereaved families whose loved ones committed suicide by jumping in front of a train?

The man's a Murdoch arse-kissing cunt.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 1, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> it's not what he said that should be taken seriously, it's the hypocrisy of him saying it and his position in saying it that deserves challenging.



I suspect he was fully aware of his hypocrisy and was affecting it in order to make a joke. Whether it's a joke at the expense of people who actually spout such rubbish or the people who love to get up in arms about what a notorious idiot from a tv show about fast cars says about politics it's hard to say. I've long been an admirer of the 'hand grenade in a primary school' approach to satire myself.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2011)

Meltingpot said:


> He's probably got a book coming out soon and wants some advance publicity.


xmas dvd as it goes...


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> I suspect he was fully aware of his hypocrisy and was affecting it in order to make a joke. Whether it's a joke at the expense of people who actually spout such rubbish or the people who love to get up in arms about what a notorious idiot from a tv show about fast cars says about politics it's hard to say. I've long been an admirer of the 'hand grenade in a primary school' approach to satire myself.



I think people get annoyed when they see an obscenely rich person on television rubbishing their lives (and tragic deaths). I hope people will be saying "enough is enough".


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 1, 2011)

Today the one shows website has one show missing as has bbc iplayer site - so much for BBC and free speech? They could have just put a warning at the start about the language used


----------



## clandestino (Dec 1, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> My favourite Jeremy Clark rant was when he printed his bank details in the scum to prove a point that your bank details mean nothing and can't be used to hack into your account (in light of the furore of the HMRC lost the bank details of millions of Child Benefit Claimants)...after he published his details somebody skanked £500 from his account.



Better still, what actually happened is that someone set up a direct debit to a charity. So that £500 was just the first of his generous payments.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I think people get annoyed when they see an obscenely rich person on television rubbishing their lives (and tragic deaths). I hope people will be saying "enough is enough".


personally I hope people grow the fuck up...

Comedian TV personality known for ractionary and near the knuckle comic comments makes near the knuckle comic comment and is chastised for making near the knuckle comic comment shockah....

In other news grey is grey when viewed though a grey light in a grey room.

Murdoch is a lying cunt proved by him lying and being a cunt when shown to be a vagina and not telling the truth...

effete liberal babies take offense at any joke outside of their mandated and prescription humour as being a very bad thing which their should be laws against...

And other fucking blindingly obvious statements like

water is wet
milk is white
your a racist if you say it's white milk...

etc...


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> personally I hope people grow the fuck up...
> 
> Comedian TV personality known for ractionary and near the knuckle comic comments makes near the knuckle comic comment and is chastised for making near the knuckle comic comment shockah....
> 
> ...



He's someone that sells a lot of books, is watched and adored by millions. Some deluded people even want him as Prime Minister! He writes columns and is read by millions - he is highly influential.

As a high profile influential person, such vile comments deserve repercussions. Or at the very least, more scrutiny.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> He's someone that sells a lot of books, is watched and adored by millions. Some deluded people even want him as Prime Minister! He writes columns and is read by millions - he is highly influential.
> 
> As a high profile influential person, such vile comments deserve repercussions. Or at the very least, more scrutiny.



"But he's famous, and therefore better than you, and therefore is superior to you.  Man up etc etc etc"


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> "But he's famous, and therefore better than you, and therefore is superior to you. Man up etc etc etc"



Heh. I wonder how superior he'll feel as he watches his career slide down the pan.


----------



## Random (Dec 1, 2011)

Bit odd that when Brand and Ross made jokes about sex and suicide they were fired and suspended, and when Clarkson makes jokes about murder and suicide there's no repercussions.


----------



## Giles (Dec 1, 2011)

starfish2000 said:


> Ive complained to the one show and the BBC, heres a section
> 
> _I find Jeremy Clarksons comments profoundly stupid, with a rightwing political bias and full of class hatred. My partner is disabled, a schoolteacher and is currently on medication for depression, She's been stressed this week as she s had loads of extra curricular activities organising her choir for a music recital (she s not getting paid for this). Every day is a battle for her, but she still goes to work and pays taxes and a license payers fee. Mr Clarkson is an employee of Rupert Murdochs News international which donates to the *Conservative Party* and has always had an *anti union stance* as well as being associated with the phone hacking criminality by association.. Therefore his comments are profoundly stupid, disgusting and offensive given his income comes from the taxpayer. Also he should ask himself the questgion *if no one has any pension or workers rights, how can they afford to buy new cars???? * Why is the *BBC giving a political platform* to this imbecile._
> 
> Im thinking of a train trip to Chipping Norton is in order_...my neck is thicker than James Mays waist!!!_



You come across as a humourless whinging loser!

Don't rise to Clarkson's OTT comments - it is what he wants.


----------



## Giles (Dec 1, 2011)

gabi said:


> if racist croydon woman is locked up for her 'comments' then surely this prick should be too. they're just as offensive. just delivered in a different setting.



Do you think that people generally should be "locked up for their comments"? Why?

Giles..


----------



## scifisam (Dec 1, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> As someone on Twitter said "He's just saying what many people are thinking".



I don't think many people really think that people who strike should be killed. If they do, they're fucking psychos.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

Maggot said:


> I'm no fan of Clarkson, but he was so obviously joking, I can't believe so many people think he was serious.
> 
> If you're offended by this, you're as bad as Mary Whitehouse.
> 
> From the Guardian.



Same here. I was listening to some woman from Unison on 5Live this morning and she was taking it really badly.


----------



## JimW (Dec 1, 2011)

See the clown's comments have made it into a report on the strikes on a Chinese left website: http://www.wyzxsx.com/Article/Class20/201112/278892.html (newsclip might play automaticallY). So he's provided a 'teachable moment' for neo-Maoists, as I'm sure was his plan


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

JimW said:


> See the clown's comments have made it into a report on the strikes on a Chinese left website: http://www.wyzxsx.com/Article/Class20/201112/278892.html (newsclip might play automaticallY). So he's provided a 'teachable moment' for neo-Maoists, as I'm sure was his plan



It's about time China got its shit together and put a decent supercar on the market.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 1, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Same here. I was listening to some woman from Unison on 5Live this morning and she was taking it really badly.


Same here, in fact I would even go as far to say that he achieved exactly what he intended to achieve thanks to the OTT reaction that has occurred, he's best ignored.

E2A yep what Giles said!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2011)

stephj said:


> Desperate stufff to be 'controversial'.



Typical product of private education. Equates loud-mouthed ignorance with controversy.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 1, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> It's about time China got its shit together and put a decent supercar on the market.



No doubt Clarkson would then review it on Top Gear, whilst throwing in the word "inscrutable" at every given opportunity.


----------



## JimW (Dec 1, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> It's about time China got its shit together and put a decent supercar on the market.


It'd only get stuck in traffic on the Second Ring Road like all the other cars, super or not. We need a new Super Forever Bicycle!


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

Fuchs66 said:


> Same here, in fact I would even go as far to say that he achieved exactly what he intended to achieve thanks to the OTT reaction that has occurred, he's best ignored.


 Do monsters go away if they're ignored?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

Fuchs66 said:


> Same here, in fact I would even go as far to say that he achieved exactly what he intended to achieve thanks to the OTT reaction that has occurred, he's best ignored.
> 
> E2A yep what Giles said!



Or attacked for being daft and attention-seeking rather than actually taking his comments seriously and giving him some credence.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 1, 2011)

I have to say that, as mentioned, it sounds like it was part of a joke - and not a "ha ha shoot them but I'm just joking of course" joke, but one about having to be "balanced" on the BBC, after just saying that he actually thought they were great.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

The cries for his sacking are getting louder. And that's A Good Thing.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

JimW said:


> It'd only get stuck in traffic on the Second Ring Road like all the other cars, super or not. We need a new Super Forever Bicycle!



Either way it would give him and his two right-wing chums a chance to go and road test them in China at licence payers cost.

Also, I bet Frankie Boyle is pissed that his fellow Sun columnist thought of this prank first.


----------



## Random (Dec 1, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have to say that, as mentioned, it sounds like it was part of a joke - and not a "ha ha shoot them but I'm just joking of course" joke, but one about having to be "balanced" on the BBC, after just saying that he actually thought they were great.


To me it doesn't really matter. The bigger the backlash, the stronger the public support for the strikes must be.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> The cries for his sacking are getting louder. And that's A Good Thing.


One "joke" too far


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> The cries for his sacking are getting louder.* And that's A Good Thing.*


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 1, 2011)

Sky News said:
			
		

> The BBC issued an apology over the comments, which have so far sparked 4,769 complaints.



How does one complain to the BBC? Is an e-mail via the 'contact us' bit on their website enough?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 1, 2011)

BBC said:
			
		

> Prime Minister David Cameron, asked about Mr Clarkson's comments during an appearance on ITV's This Morning, said it was "a silly thing to say... I'm sure he didn't mean it".



Ah, he meant to talk of his concern for the diminishing habitat of the Giant Panda, but it just came out all muddled.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 1, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Or attacked for being daft and attention-seeking rather than actually taking his comments seriously and giving him some credence.


Yes but if you attack him you are giving him the attention he's craving.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Do monsters go away if they're ignored?


Monsters dont exist therefore are only dangerous if you believe they do.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

Clarkson is clearly as bad as Hitler.


----------



## Random (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Clarkson is clearly as bad as Hitler.


The attacks on Clarkson are like living in Nazi Germany.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 1, 2011)

BBC Complaints page has crashed


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Clarkson is clearly as bad as Hitler.



Hitler would have made a better Top Gear presenter too


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 1, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Hitler would have made a better Top Gear presenter too



Hitler was short and would have been a fan of the 911.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 1, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hitler was short and would have been a fan of the 911.



Would he have been prepared to wear the suit jacket and jeans combo, though?

"This is an outrage! I want to wear my jackboots and uniform. Ach, this is like the Fuhrerbunker in 1945 again!"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> He's someone that sells a lot of books, is watched and adored by millions. Some deluded people even want him as Prime Minister! He writes columns and is read by millions - he is highly influential.
> 
> As a high profile influential person, such vile comments deserve repercussions. Or at the very least, more scrutiny.


grow up role models are for fairy tale land knights and dragons in the real world people are influenced by celebrity far less than you and your winging disingenuous rabble would have us believe...

And we don't believe the general public don't like being dictated too by their Govt why do you think we'd like to be dictated to by a group of hand wringing do gooders. especially when you're all so humour less and have to be sombre and Uriah Heap about everything...

ffs stop trying to wring every last drop of fun and joy out of things really it does you no favours, and advances you cause not one iota...


----------



## JimW (Dec 1, 2011)

He' spend all his time doing obvious product placements for Volkswagen. And driving East.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

Random said:


> The attacks on Clarkson are like living in Nazi Germany.


 
The fuss that's being made proves that we deserve the prick.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> grow up role models are for fairy tale land knights and dragons in the real world people are influenced by celebrity far less than you and your winging disingenuous rabble would have us believe...
> 
> And we don't believe the general public don't like being dictated too by their Govt why do you think we'd like to be dictated to by a group of hand wringing do gooders. especially when you're all so humour less and have to be sombre and Uriah Heap about everything...
> 
> ffs stop trying to wring every last drop of fun and joy out of things really it does you no favours, and advances you cause not one iota...


 
A society that needs 'role models' has been thoroughly infantilised.


----------



## paolo (Dec 1, 2011)

Random said:


> The attacks on Clarkson are like living in Nazi Germany.



"The next thing you know, you won't be able to have an electric fire next to the bath, in case you offend the Muslims."

(borrowing from Stewart Lee  )


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Dec 1, 2011)

I've finally succeeded in putting in my complaint to the BBC. What a fucking palava, nine pages of questions before you get to actually submit the bloody thing. I tried last night but gave up.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> I've finally succeeded in putting in my complaint to the BBC. What a fucking palava, nine pages of questions before you get to actually submit the bloody thing. I tried last night but gave up.


 
You clearly have too much time on your hands and not enough worries.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 1, 2011)

JimW said:


> He' spend all his time doing obvious product placements for Volkswagen. And driving East.



Only making right hand turns too ("You want me to embrace Bolshevism with these left-handed handbrake turns?  Mensch, we would have had you shot in the good old days!").


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> You clearly have too much time on your hands and not enough worries.



How come?


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> You clearly have too much time on your hands and not enough worries.


So you feel stinking rich celebs making such offensive remarks about strikers should just go unchallenged, yes?


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> You clearly have too much time on your hands and not enough worries.



It's my lunch break.

Do you want a list of my worries? I don't think so.


----------



## Random (Dec 1, 2011)

There's 4,700 complaints about this so far, says Press Association


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have to say that, as mentioned, it sounds like it was part of a joke - and not a "ha ha shoot them but I'm just joking of course" joke, but one about having to be "balanced" on the BBC, after just saying that he actually thought they were great.



There was a context?! Who knew?!


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> So you feel stinking rich celebs making such offensive remarks about strikers should just go unchallenged, yes?



I don't care what a clearly quite stupid, overpaid celebrity says about anything.

Neither should anybody else.

Don't feed the animals.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I don't care what a clearly quite stupid, overpaid celebrity says about anything.


You should if your taxes/TV licence is paying their wages.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> You should if your taxes are paying their wages.


 
Why? I don't care about that either. We're paying for lots of idiots wages through taxes.

Nobody's going to act politically on the basis of a tongue-in-cheek comment from a 'look-at-me-I'm-right-wing' bloke off a car programme. He isn't Enoch Powell.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

Unison's statement:


> “Clarkson’s comments on the One Show were totally outrageous, and they cannot be tolerated,” said Unison general secretary Dave Prentis. “Public sector workers and their families are utterly shocked by Jeremy Clarkson’s revolting comments. An apology is not enough- we are calling on the BBC to sack Jeremy Clarkson immediately. Such disgusting comments have no place on our TV screens."
> 
> “Jeremy Clarkson clearly needs a reminder of just who he is talking about when he calls for public sector workers to be shot in front of their families," he added. "Whilst he is driving round in fast cars for a living, public sector workers are busy holding our society together - they save others lives on a daily basis, they care for the sick, the vulnerable, the elderly".


----------



## Deareg (Dec 1, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hitler was short and would have been a fan of the 911.


Hardly, seeing as it was the Jews what did it.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Unison's statement:


 
Very worthy. They should have just taken the piss, not taken him seriously.

When did Britain become totally po-faced?


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 1, 2011)

I presume the BBC will protect him as they flog a lot of his crap abroad
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10509919
Is he more valuable to them than Ross/Brand.   I can't stand any of them (but I'm a cyclist)


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hitler was short and would have been a fan of the 911.



He'd have put Hammond out of a job.


----------



## IC3D (Dec 1, 2011)

How are we going to get him, can anyone remember why he had manure dumped on his drive?


----------



## Giles (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Unison's statement:



Show's what a humourless whinger this man really is. Fuck off you boring old no-sense-of-humour plodder!

Giles..


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

It's like a lovingly created, perfect paper aeroplane aimed straight at the Offendarati. Taking it at all seriously just empowers Clarkson.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 1, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Hardly, seeing as it was the Jews what did it.



I thought it was the 3 piece 90's boy band what did it.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Very worthy. They should have just taken the piss, not taken him seriously.
> 
> When did Britain become totally po-faced?



My wife was on strike yesterday, fortunately our kids weren't watching the programme. One of them is too young to know who Clarkson is but old enough to know what "being shot in front of their families" means.

Po-faced my arse.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 1, 2011)

Giles said:


> Show's what a humourless whinger this man really is. Fuck off you boring old no-sense-of-humour plodder!
> 
> Giles..


where is the humour?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> My wife was on strike yesterday, fortunately our kids weren't watching the programme. One of them is too young to know who Clarkson is but old enough to know what "being shot in front of their families" means.
> 
> Po-faced my arse.


Do they also know what 'professional buffoon' means?


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> My wife was on strike yesterday, fortunately our kids weren't watching the programme. One of them is too young to know who Clarkson is but old enough to know what "being shot in front of their families" means.
> 
> Po-faced my arse.


 
Too young to be told that Clarkson's a professional controversialist who doesn't mean it?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 1, 2011)

Random said:


> There's 4,700 complaints about this so far, says Press Association



And after all, if you get enough complaints you're in the right.

Like the fundies moaning about Jerry Springer the Opera.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyway, turns out he was right about the Euro.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 1, 2011)

The funny thing is that once upon a time Unions were a force to be reckoned with, strong and robust.

These days they have a collective fainting fit because some crap TV entity makes a crap comment, there seems to be more attention being paid to this irrelevant shite than to the important issues.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 1, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> My wife was on strike yesterday, fortunately our kids weren't watching the programme. One of them is too young to know who Clarkson is but old enough to know what "being shot in front of their families" means.
> 
> Po-faced my arse.



WON'T SOMEBODY THINK OF THE CHILDREN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bignose1 (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Unison's statement:


If he ever puts one of his test cars into a ditch and you witness it....leave the twat to bleed, burn drown..hopefully all three ..then piss on him as you direct the paramedic into the next county.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

Christ almighty people are precious pricks, of course Clarkson is a ballbag, and actually having seen the full thing I think he wasn't even at his most ballbaggish, rather he was taking the piss out of the BBC's absurd notion of balance.

I get far more offended by Top Gears cosy relationship to the military and how often militarist propaganda gets passed off as light entertainment than I ever could at Clarkson's comments on the strikers.


----------



## bignose1 (Dec 1, 2011)

bignose1 said:


> If he ever puts one of his test cars into a ditch and you witness it....leave the twat to bleed, burn drown..hopefully all three ..then piss on him as you direct the paramedic into the next county.


Puts himself on offer...we all fall out whether he means it or not..it runs to 40 pages and then we move onto another twat...thats life


----------



## crustychick (Dec 1, 2011)

Random said:


> There's 4,700 complaints about this so far, says Press Association


I've added mine  I hope he gets the sack.

Outraged of Essex.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

Also that cunt Prentis is far more of a fucking millstone round the neck of the working class than Jeremy Clarkson will ever be. Nice to see the prick act all militant and holier than thou over Clarkson's daft joke whilst him and the other TUC leadership lubed their arses up for shafting after shafting, stopping only to sell their "customers" credit cards and house insurance.

Still they've called their one day of token action, to ease the process of selling out...


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

The other thing is, of course, that it's actually really easy to go through life forgetting that Clarkson even exists.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah well, the usual "get a sense of humour" rabble are here to put it all into perspective. PC gone mad, I tells ya


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Ah well, the usual "get a sense of humour" rabble are here to put it all into perspective. PC gone mad, I tells ya


 
The culture of 'offendedness' is tailor-made for a full-time crybaby like you.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> The culture of 'offendedness' is tailor-made for a full-time crybaby like you.



it's precisely the culture of liberalism. Lacking the guts to fight or for conflict, it goes crying to institutions and structures that actively uphold the every day violence of capitalism and the state.

and Stepehn Fry was bang on, saying you are offended is not a fucking argument.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 1, 2011)

Regardless, what clarkson said was out of order. Would you be so understanding if he had said this about race or gender?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

as i just ranted on my facebook,



> I see Milibland and various TUC leaders are all out acting deeply offended over Clarkson's comments. Clarkson is a clown but he will never manage to fuck the working class over in a hundred lifetimes as what Milibland and his union bureaucrat mates have. Clarkson is just the pub bore, the Labour Party and the TUC unions actively attack and undermine working class struggle at every turn. And also it should be remembered that Labour in power have actively backed and propped up regimes that did shoot striking workers.... rant over


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

savoloysam said:


> Regardless, what clarkson said was out of order. Would you be so understanding if he had said this about race or gender?



yes because the joke was actually about the BBC's absurd notion of balance.

but regardless the whole fucking culture of offence is pathetic.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> yes because the joke was actually about the BBC's absurd notion of balance.
> 
> but regardless the whole fucking culture of offence is pathetic.



So it's OK. The twat can say what he likes and hide it underneath the thin veil of "it was a joke"


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you think, under the "thin veil", he was serious? If you do, I suggest getting professional help.


----------



## gosub (Dec 1, 2011)

re Unison's stetement, BBC don't employ Clarkson, so quite hard to sack him. They do have a contract with Bedder 6 ,Clarkson's production company that produces TopGear (he's a major shareholder), and BBC Worldwide are joint shareholders with Clarkson et al in a merchandising company, I suppose they could cancel either of those arangements.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

savoloysam said:


> So it's OK. The twat can say what he likes and hide it underneath the thin veil of "it was a joke"


There's a minority who do it here.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

savoloysam said:


> So it's OK. The twat can say what he likes and hide it underneath the thin veil of "it was a joke"



yes because frankly there are real fucking issues in the world other than what some middle age fucking professional caricature of an embarrassing dad does or does not say.

also, if you actually watch the clip, it's obvious the joke was aimed at the BBC's notion of balance.

The fact that a cunt like Milibland is seeking to use this issue to cosy up to public sector workers is more an issue to anyone with a fucking clue than what happens to Clarkson.

Grow up and grow a fucking brain.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

gosub said:


> re Unison's stetement, BBC don't employ Clarkson, so quite hard to sack him. They do have a contract with Bedder 6 ,Clarkson's production company that produces TopGear (he's a major shareholder), and BBC Worldwide are joint shareholders with Clarkson et al in a merchandising company, I suppose they could cancel either of those arangements.


Cancelling a contract like that would cost an awful, awful lot. Besides, Top Gear is a huge earner, in the USA and across the world.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Do you think, under the "thin veil", he was serious? If you do, I suggest getting professional help.



I don't care if he was serious or not. It was pathetic thing to say. He should stick to gobbing off in his right wing wank mags. I don't want to hear the odious cretin's attention seeking retarded opinions.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> The culture of 'offendedness' is tailor-made for a full-time crybaby like you.


Well, don't let your apathy get in the way of the usual bland, meaningless statements.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> yes because frankly there are real fucking issues in the world other than what some middle age fucking professional caricature of an embarrassing dad does or does not say.
> 
> also, if you actually watch the clip, it's obvious the joke was aimed at the BBC's notion of balance.
> 
> ...



Oh dear. Your homework for the day is to look up the word hypocrite, if that's too challenging, take a look in the mirror.

Moron.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

savoloysam said:


> I don't care if he was serious or not. It was pathetic thing to say. He should stick to gobbing off in in right wing wank mags. I don't want to hear the odious cretin's attention seeking retarded opinions.


Your point was about a "thin veil" - implying he was serious underneath the front.  Now you're off somewhere else.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 1, 2011)

savoloysam said:


> I don't care if he was serious or not. It was pathetic thing to say. He should stick to gobbing off in his right wing wank mags. I don't want to hear the odious cretin's attention seeking retarded opinions.


Well that's easy done, turn your telly off!


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, don't let your apathy get in the way of the usual bland, meaningless statements.


 
What, is constantly being offended an antidote to apathy?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

savoloysam said:


> I don't care if he was serious or not. It was pathetic thing to say. He should stick to gobbing off in in right wing wank mags. I don't want to hear the odious cretin's attention seeking retarded opinions.



well surely it does matter a fuck ton if he was serious or not. how can you say it's pathetic if you just remove the whole fucking context and motivation behind it, without that it just becomes a series of arbitrary sounds, rather like the bleatings of liberal clowns who mistake being offended for militancy.

Clarkson is a right wing caricature for a nice earner, that's his excuse, you aren't even being paid to post this pathetic caricature of an offended liberal nonsense.

and if you watch the clip the joke is on the BBC's notion of balance.

He will still be shot for being mates with Cameron.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

savoloysam said:


> Regardless, what clarkson said was out of order. Would you be so understanding if he had said this about race or gender?



If it was about race or gender he'd be having a go about what some people are as opposed to what they do. It's different.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

If it was about race, he'd have been nicked for hate speech.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

fuck i forgot how tedious and precious urban's liberals were.

I'd much rather go for a pint with Clarkson than any of the fannies acting outraged on here.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

and actually his comments about suicides and trains grated on me far more.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2011)

"He should apologise and we should get on with your lives," said Pensions Minister Steve Webb.  (BBC).

I think the missing word is "ruining".


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> What, is constantly being offended an antidote to apathy?


It's positive because it generates support for the strikers & teaches clowns like Clarkson that making crass comments about peoples lives doesn't go without repercussions.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

fuck Labour and the Tories all must be loving this, they all get a chance to hide behind giving various degrees of chastisement to Clarkson, whilst they go about actually attacking public sector workers and undermining their fight back.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> It's positive because it generates support for the strikers & teaches clowns like Clarkson that making crass comments about peoples lives doesn't go without repercussions.



no it doesn't you clown.

it allows everyone to sit there feeling smug about how they are a better person than Clarkson, whilst the real issues and politics get lost behind inane moralistic wank, in which the TUC leadership, Milibland and the rest of the Labour Party get to appear on the side of public sector workers.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> It's positive because it generates support for the strikers & teaches clowns like Clarkson that making crass comments about peoples lives doesn't go without repercussions.


 
How do you know it generates support for the strikers? My guess is that those offended already supported the strikes or were strikers themselves.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> How do you know it generates support for the strikers? My guess is that those offended already supported the strikes or were strikers themselves.



well Miliband is now offended and on the side of the strikers....


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 1, 2011)

FFS - of course UNISON should make very loud complaints about this buffoon - its ther job to represent public sector workers - what do people expect them to do? Going to law is bollocks of though. I'd laugh if the BBC sacked him - but cant see it happening.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> You should if your taxes/TV licence is paying their wages.


I fucking hate the stupidity of this argument as though those employed don't pay tax or buy tv licenses...

It totally smacks of the living of the back of my hard work bullshit of the culture of entitlement nonsense...

It's total divide and conquer 101 or the politics of envy which is being provoked and encouraged by this flaccid and diminished thinking...

Seriously it's like cultural NIMBI'ism...

really have a fucking word you auld reactionary daily mail frothing really isn't becoming...


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

FFS it's his MO, his entire career is built on stuff like this - he's paid fortunes to offend the Offendarati. Job done.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 1, 2011)

The other thing is that it helps to highlight how Clarksons dribblings reflect exaclty the tory attitude to workers - so in the public mind Camerons, Gove, Osbourne and the rest of the gargolyes are lined up with Clarkson on one side and on the other side are the homehelps, nurses, librarians, teachers etc.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> no it doesn't you clown.
> 
> it allows everyone to sit there feeling smug about how they are a better person than Clarkson, whilst the real issues and politics get lost behind inane moralistic wank, in which the TUC leadership, Milibland and the rest of the Labour Party get to appear on the side of public sector workers.



Does namecalling further your argument? If you can't see how Clarksons utterings are more influential and listened to than the PM, you're missing the point.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> FFS it's his MO, his entire career is built on stuff like this - *he's paid fortunes* to offend the Offendarati. Job done.



Doesn't that offend you?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 1, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> politics of envy ...



Anyone who uses this phrase is a cunt.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> FFS - of course UNISON should make very loud complaints about this buffoon - its ther job to represent public sector workers - what do people expect them to do? Going to law is bollocks of though. I'd laugh if the BBC sacked him - but cant see it happening.



well it's been many fucking years since their job was to actually do anything like tackle employer and government led attacks on the workers terms and conditions, so I suppose acting precious over what some gobshite on tv has made a joke about is another wee niche for them to fill, alongside the credit cards and house insurance.

Unionism reduced to hand wringing and PR...


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Doesn't that offend you?


It makes me smile that people like you don't understand your offended reaction to his wind-ups is entertainment to much of society, and it's that entertainment value that earns him fortunes. If you didn't react - or just saw the comments as the empty wind-ups they are - his value would be so much less.

You are the entertainment - your reaction is what pays Clarkson's wages.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Does namecalling further your argument? If you can't see how Clarksons utterings are more influential and listened to than the PM, you're missing the point.



i think you're missing a frontal lobe...

keep imaging reality is a little media bubble, that because Clarkson is all over the media that he is more influential than politicians who are actively attacking the working class, rather than making daft jokes on tv.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It makes me smile that people like you don't understand your offended reaction to his wind-ups is entertainment to much of society, and it's that entertainment value that earns him fortunes. If you didn't react - or just saw the comments as the empty wind-ups they are - his value would be so much less.
> 
> You are the entertainment.



A career built on racist jokes, innuendo, lusting over cars and models, ill judged comments on the strikers and suicidal ...

Yeah, what am I getting worked up over. Let's all shrug our shoulders.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL. You can lead a horse to water...


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> FFS - of course UNISON should make very loud complaints about this buffoon - its ther job to represent public sector workers - what do people expect them to do? Going to law is bollocks of though. I'd laugh if the BBC sacked him - but cant see it happening.



Adding to what revol68 said, it's a crap response from Unison. It looks like they're taking a rent-a-mouth seriously and giving him more media coverage rather than actually attacking the people that matter. The Unison PR office are playing spin without knowing the rules of the game.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> A career built on racist jokes, innuendo, lusting over cars and models, ill judged comments on the strikers and suicidal ...
> 
> Yeah, what am I getting worked up over. Let's all shrug our shoulders.


 
Like he said, though, you made him.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Like he said, though, you made him.


No, YOU made him with your apathy


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> No, YOU made him with your apathy


 
Gosh, you're right. If I hadn't been so damned apathetic we could have headed his career off before it began.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> A career built on racist jokes, innuendo, lusting over cars and models, ill judged comments on the strikers and suicidal ...
> 
> Yeah, what am I getting worked up over. Let's all shrug our shoulders.



yeah man, we're all so apathetic cos like we let Jeremy Clarkson away with this weally bad stuff, what we need is to like organise against like bad people like Jeremy Clarkson and then like racism, climate change and sexism would like go away.

fuck off, read some books, think a bit harder and come back when you you've something approaching an analysis as opposed a world view comprised of a montage of fleeting media controversy.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> No, YOU made him with your apathy



I read the post before the username and assumed it was someone taking the piss.

You are beyond parody, you clueless fuck.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 1, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> My favourite Jeremy Clark rant was when he printed his bank details in the scum to prove a point that your bank details mean nothing and can't be used to hack into your account (in light of the furore of the HMRC lost the bank details of millions of Child Benefit Claimants)...after he published his details somebody skanked £500 from his account.



Am I seeing double. Your post is a word for word copy of my earlier post;?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2011)

g force said:


> It's almost as if Clarkson's created this persona of being a twat to sell his books and DVDs...



Nah, he was a twat even before Top Gear took off and he started doing all the books and newspaper columns etc.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 1, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> Am I seeing double. Your post is a word for word copy of my earlier post;?


that  the hell out of me too!
thought it was a glitch and not worth challenging either of you as a sock puppet of the other


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> personally I hope people grow the fuck up...
> 
> Comedian TV personality known for ractionary and near the knuckle comic comments makes near the knuckle comic comment and is chastised for making near the knuckle comic comment shockah....
> 
> ...



Shut it, Jeremy.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> The other thing is that it helps to highlight how Clarksons dribblings reflect exaclty the tory attitude to workers - so in the public mind Camerons, Gove, Osbourne and the rest of the gargolyes are lined up with Clarkson on one side and on the other side are the homehelps, nurses, librarians, teachers etc.


yeah if politics is a fucking pantomime...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Shut it, Jeremy.


I'll have you shot you know...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Either way it would give him and his two right-wing chums a chance to go and road test them in China at licence payers cost.
> 
> Also, I bet Frankie Boyle is pissed that his fellow Sun columnist thought of this prank first.



Why is Boyle pissed? He can nick Clarkson's material and re-use it as his own, just like he does with the rest of the material in his act.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2011)

Random said:


> The attacks on Clarkson are like living in Nazi Germany.



You couldn't make it up!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 1, 2011)

I remember that time somebody did him with a custard pie. He took it in good humour. Prescott would have decked the pie wielder


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I read the post before the username and assumed it was someone taking the piss.
> 
> You are beyond parody, you clueless fuck.



Aaaaand here we go again. You are so convinced your every word is enlightenment you get outraged that others don't see it your way.

Still, better to have you confined to the internet than the real world - where comments like this matter & cause offence.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Very worthy. They should have just taken the piss, not taken him seriously.
> 
> When did Britain become totally po-faced?



Yesterday, just to annoy you and Garfield Le Clarkson.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Aaaaand here we go again. You are so convinced your every word is enlightenment you get outraged that others don't see it your way.
> 
> Still, better to have you confined to the internet than the real world - where comments like this matter & cause offence.



I can't imagine anyone in real life ever saying shit like "you caused Jeremy Clarkson, with you APATHY!".

I mean ffs he's a caricature tv show presenter not a fucking holocaust.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yesterday, just to annoy you and Garfield Le Clarkson.


 
I don't think I can be counted among the annoyed here. Both Clarkson and the 'outraged public' have actually been mildly amusing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I'll have you shot you know...



You'll miss, because your tight jeans will restrict the flow of blood to your brain and cause localised over-heating, affecting your eyesight.

It's one of the problems with having your brain in your scrotum, Jeremy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I don't think I can be counted among the annoyed here. Both Clarkson and the 'outraged public' have actually been mildly amusing.



No, dear. You're annoyed at po-facedness, not at Clarkson, remember?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 1, 2011)

jeremy clarkson represents a failure so I cannot support him

/millibot


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I can't imagine anyone in real life ever saying shit like "you caused Jeremy Clarkson, with you APATHY!".
> 
> I mean ffs he's a caricature tv show presenter not a fucking holocaust.



Yes, I'm aware he's a caricature of a human being but he's no Alan Partridge.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> No, dear. You're annoyed at po-facedness, not at Clarkson, remember?


 
I'm not annoyed at po-facedness or Clarkson.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I'm not annoyed at po-facedness or Clarkson.



"When did Britain become totally po-faced? "


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> "When did Britain become totally po-faced? "


 
That's a question, not an expression of annoyance. If I was annoyed I'd probably have used the irate smiley thing, like you're supposed to just so everybody can be sure. This is the society we're living in.


----------



## GEN.Eccentric (Dec 1, 2011)

Random said:


> Bit odd that when Brand and Ross made jokes about sex and suicide they were fired and suspended, and when Clarkson makes jokes about murder and suicide there's no repercussions.


I thought this too. If Clarkson made a racist or sexist comment like this he would be in the shit. If Russell Brand said all the women ive shagged should be executed he would be locked up. Its somehow ok to say that about millions of people who strike for one day. Its the subject thats the difference, could you imagine Clarkson getting away with saying this about people protesting against the government in Syria? Why is it ok here? It is disgusting and playing it down just reinforces the neo liberal ideals being rammed down our throats by the kind of drivel paraded as entertainment by the likes Clarkson.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> That's a question, not an expression of annoyance. If I was annoyed I'd probably have used the irate smiley thing, like you're supposed to just so everybody can be sure. This is the society we're living in.


You asked the question so it clearly does annoy you.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

GEN.Eccentric said:


> I thought this too. If Clarkson made a racist or sexist comment like this he would be in the shit. If Russell Brand said all the women ive shagged should be executed he would be locked up. Its somehow ok to say that about millions of people who strike for one day. Its the subject thats the difference, could you imagine Clarkson getting away with saying this about people protesting against the government in Syria? Why is it ok here? It is disgusting and playing it down just reinforces the neo liberal ideals being rammed down our throats by the kind of drivel paraded as entertainment by the likes Clarkson.



have you watched the clip in full, do you think he was serious?

I don't like Clarkson cos he's an ignorant gobshite though he claims some of that back by the fact it's pretty self aware and deliberate, which is more than can be said for the knee jerk moralistic wank being spouted by various offended liberals.

and if you think comments like Clarkson's work as neo liberal propaganda you need help.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 1, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> Anyone who uses this phrase is a cunt.



You're just envious of his Bentley


----------



## audiotech (Dec 1, 2011)

Not in the same league as Kenny Everett appearing at a Tory event shouting from the stage: "Let's bomb the Russians". Nothing surprising from Clarkson whose clearly on a wind-up, a piss poor one at that.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> have you watched the clip in full, do you think he was serious?
> 
> I don't like Clarkson cos he's an ignorant gobshite though he claims some of that back by the fact it's pretty self aware and deliberate, which is more than can be said for the knee jerk moralistic wank being spouted by various offended liberals.
> 
> and if you think comments like Clarkson's work as neo liberal propaganda *you need help*.



Telling people who disagree with you that they need help, is very Clarkson.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Telling people who disagree with you that they need help, is very Clarkson.



thinking that Clarkson's daft comments represents neo liberal propaganda is pretty fucking retarded.


----------



## GEN.Eccentric (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> have you watched the clip in full, do you think he was serious?
> 
> I don't like Clarkson cos he's an ignorant gobshite though he claims some of that back by the fact it's pretty self aware and deliberate, which is more than can be said for the knee jerk moralistic wank being spouted by various offended liberals.
> 
> and if you think comments like Clarkson's work as neo liberal propaganda you need help.


I dont think he was serious, I would largely agree with you but the attitude to 'strikers' is clearly different to other groups of people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

he's just said sorry:
http://youtu.be/MSHaCzb3yYk


----------



## GEN.Eccentric (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> thinking that Clarkson's daft comments represents neo liberal propaganda is pretty fucking retarded.


Comments like that are actually below Clarksons level of intelligence. You obviously dont understand what I said so I will leave it at that.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

GEN.Eccentric said:


> I dont think he was serious, I would largely agree with you but the attitude to 'strikers' is clearly different to other groups of people.



probably because strikers are defined by their actions and not something like skin colour or sex etc.

I mean if you want to go down that route you'd be able to argue that saying all bankers are cunts is discrimination on a par with sexism and racism.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 1, 2011)

ddraig said:


> that  the hell out of me too!
> thought it was a glitch and not worth challenging either of you as a sock puppet of the other



Glad someone else saw it...I thought I was having some sort of flashback and losing the plot.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 1, 2011)

> The corporation said in a statement: "The One Show is a live topical programme which often reflects the day's talking points. Usually we get it right, but on this occasion we feel the item wasn't perfectly judged. The BBC and Jeremy would like to apologise for any offence caused".
> 
> Mr Clarkson said: "I didn't for a moment intend these remarks to be taken seriously - as I believe is clear if they're seen in context. If the BBC and I have caused any offence, I'm quite happy to apologise for it alongside them."



So no appology for taking the piss out of suicide victims then.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 1, 2011)

Unsurprisingly Camerons playing it down. I could just imagine his reaction if Bob Crow said bankers should be executed in front of their families.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> So no appology for taking the piss out of suicide victims then.



yeah that was a far worse comment precisely because it wasn't as outrageous or said with the intent at taking the piss, it is precisely the kind of horrible everyday attitude that you do encounter from some people, an inability to see beyond how something is an inconvenience to them.

as such I'd say it's far more in keeping with neo liberal propaganda than a gag about shooting strikers in front of their families.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> Unsurprisingly Camerons playing it down. I could just imagine his reaction if Bob Crow said bankers should be executed in front of their families.



see this is where there is a point.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> yeah that was a far worse comment precisely because it wasn't as outrageous or said with the intent at taking the piss,



It was the suicide comments that left me (and the presenters) agog. He wouldn't have dared to make a Gary Speed joke, so why make a joke at the expense of other recent suicide victims?


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Not in the same league as Kenny Everett appearing at a Tory event shouting from the stage: "Let's bomb the Russians". Nothing surprising from Clarkson whose clearly on a wind-up, a piss poor one at that.


 
Everett was also on a wind-up.


----------



## audiotech (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Everett was also on a wind-up.



I know.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> Unsurprisingly Camerons playing it down. I could just imagine his reaction if Bob Crow said bankers should be executed in front of their families.


 
Whatever else Bob Crow may be, he can't be equated with a daft TV personality whose fans like him precisely because he's a bit of a buffoon. Unlike Crow he organises nobody politically.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> thinking that Clarkson's daft comments represents neo liberal propaganda is pretty fucking retarded.


Can you not use the word retarded please? It's really offensive. I'm serious


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't want him to be sacked – if he stays on Top Gear there's more chance he'll eventually be killed or maimed in a car smash.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Can you not use the word retarded please? It's really offensive. I'm serious



only if you're precious.

it means stunted and any attempts to narrowly identify it with those with learning disabilities can fuck off.

you don't call people with learning disabilities retards, unless you're a cunt.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> only if you're precious.
> 
> it means stunted and any attempts to narrowly identify it with those with learning disabilities can fuck off.
> 
> you don't call people with learning disabilities retards, unless you're a cunt.



Also you don't call people a cunt unless you're retarded.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

just for you, cunt.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> only if you're precious.
> 
> it means stunted and any attempts to narrowly identify it with those with learning disabilities *can fuck off*.



Or get help? You really are a one trick pony.

(no offence to trashpony)


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> only if you're precious.
> 
> it means stunted and any attempts to narrowly identify it with those with learning disabilities can fuck off.


then what you said doesn't make any sense


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Also you don't call people a cunt unless you're retarded.


 
Don't be such a retarded pair of cunts.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 1, 2011)

GEN.Eccentric said:


> I thought this too. If Clarkson made a racist or sexist comment like this he would be in the shit. If Russell Brand said all the women ive shagged should be executed he would be locked up. Its somehow ok to say that about millions of people who strike for one day. Its the subject thats the difference, could you imagine Clarkson getting away with saying this about people protesting against the government in Syria? Why is it ok here? It is disgusting and playing it down just reinforces the neo liberal ideals being rammed down our throats by the kind of drivel paraded as entertainment by the likes Clarkson.



It's ok because it's what the fat ugly right wing cunt face does. Anyone who disagrees is falling into a trap and raping babies.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> then what you said doesn't make any sense



please show your working out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> please show your working out.





revol68 said:


> thinking that Clarkson's daft comments represents neo liberal propaganda is pretty fucking stunted


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

oh yeah we only have one word for something, that's how language works innit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

you're babbling


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> see this is where there is a point.



You failed your homework kiddy. Time you left this thread.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> oh yeah we only have one word for something, that's how language works innit.



And that word is CUNT.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> only if you're precious.
> 
> it means stunted and any attempts to narrowly identify it with those with learning disabilities can fuck off.
> 
> you don't call people with learning disabilities retards, unless you're a cunt.



You used it as a term of abuse. I'm not precious, you're just a bit ... backward


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you're babbling



because I said retarded means stunted?

check your pipes for lead.


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 1, 2011)

Were Unison really considering contacting the Police or was that made up?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> because I said retarded means stunted?
> 
> check your pipes for lead.


no, the post before my last one didn't make any sense.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

trashpony said:


> You used it as a term of abuse. I'm not precious, you're just a bit ... backward



yes, like i said it is a term of abuse for someone being stupid.

it shouldn't be used towards people with actual learning disabilities precisely because it's a term of abuse and you shouldn't insult people for things they can't do anything about.


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 1, 2011)

I





revol68 said:


> yes, like i said it is a term of abuse for someone being stupid.
> 
> it shouldn't be used towards people with actual learning disabilities precisely because it's a term of abuse and you shouldn't insult people for things they can't do anything about.



Everybody knows it's directed at PWLD. Stop being deliberately dim and finding fanciful reasons to keep using it.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 1, 2011)

CTR when clarkson takes his place against the wall, i am sure his family shall be billed for the bullet.

Hey i'm JUST JOKING don't take my remarks totally out of context....


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

that argument sucks so much, it's not even worth engaging with


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> no, the post before my last one didn't make any sense.



yes it's called sarcasm ffs

as in yes we do have more than one word appropriate for a given context, as in I could have called someone a stunted or a retard.

It's really not difficult.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

you need to learn to write better as you are not making much sense.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mr Moose said:


> I
> 
> Everybody knows it's directed at PWLD. Stop being deliberately dim and finding fanciful reasons to keep using it.



no it fucking isn't.

plenty of people throw the term about all over the place at various people but very few would direct it at someone with actual learning disabilities, unless they are cunts.

your position is the one that is making it synonymous with actual learning disabilities, which is pretty fucked up.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you need to learn to write better as you are not making much sense.



How simple do you need it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

so it ok to throw around any insult as long as it isn't 'correctly' applied? like gay or nigger?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> How simple do you need it?


i think you reduce your answers to too few words and therefore you come across as inarticulate.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Whatever else Bob Crow may be, he can't be equated with a daft TV personality whose fans like him precisely because he's a bit of a buffoon. Unlike Crow he organises nobody politically.



I'm not equating the two of them. I'm suggesting the sentiment would've caused outrage if it had been about bankers...I used Bob Crow for effect.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

the origins of the term retard are far broader than those two examples.

also gay isn't an insult, you disgusting bigot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> the origins of the term retard are far broader than those two examples.
> 
> also gay isn't an insult, you disgusting bigot.


it is used as an insult, as is retarded.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i think you reduce your answers to too few words and therefore you come across as inarticulate.



or you just aren't very smart.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> no it fucking isn't.
> 
> plenty of people throw the term about all over the place at various people but very few would direct it at someone with actual learning disabilities, unless they are cunts.
> 
> your position is the one that is making it synonymous with actual learning disabilities, which is pretty fucked up.


so, by your reckoning i can call someone a spacka if they're fully physically and mentally well? that would be ok? i mean, it's who it's directed at that's the important bit, isn't it?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it is used as an insult, as is retarded.



yes it can be.

also i'm not one of those precious fucks who gets wound up about people calling things gay.

anyway the fact is only a cunt would use retarded against someone with actual learning disabilities, and those who see retard and think learned disabled are doing no one any favours.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 1, 2011)

gabi said:


> if racist croydon woman is locked up for her 'comments' then surely this prick should be too. they're just as offensive. just delivered in a different setting.



in fairness she wasnt calling for anyone to be murdered , or publicly mocking the victims of suicide . In the week that was in it too. I think it was more offensive tbh .
I used to find this wanker vaguely amusing and entertaining at times but hes Jim Davidsons jockstrap now .


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

never mind, you're clearly a pompous fool who will never listen to reason.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> yes it can be.
> 
> also i'm not one of those precious fucks who gets wound up about people calling things gay.
> 
> anyway the fact is only a cunt would use retarded against someone with actual learning disabilities, and those who see retard and think learned disabled are doing no one any favours.


you use it like an american. you spaz*.

*see, doesn't work in this country.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

So revol, we should all just be fine with your choice of words, because you say it's fine, and everyone else is just being precious cunts? That's a hell of an argument you've crafted there.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeepers, Revol really has turned into a second rate version of Garfield.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> So revol, we should all just be fine with your choice of words, because you say it's fine, and everyone else is just being precious cunts? That's a hell of an argument you've crafted there.


what a revol


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Jeepers, Revol really has turned into a second rate version of Garfield.


or ricky gervaise. dunno which is worse.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

discokermit said:


> so, by your reckoning i can call someone a spacka if they're fully physically and mentally well? that would be ok? i mean, it's who it's directed at that's the important bit, isn't it?



no because unlike the term spastic, retard wasn't a specific name for people with learning disabilites, it's a much broader term simply referring to a stunting of development, from physical to mental, from human to plants.

in so much as retarded has become synonymous in some peoples minds with those with learning disabilities it is a shameful insight into how society has historically treated such people. Attempts to police the use of the term retarded do nothing to address this but rather reproduce it by stopping the term taking on it's original wider use.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2011)

Dim


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> no because unlike the term spastic, retard wasn't a specific name for people with learning disabilites, it's a much broader term simply referring to a stunting of development, from physical to mental, from human to plants.
> 
> in so much as retarded has become synonymous in some peoples minds with those with learning disabilities it is a shameful insight into how society has historically treated such people. Attempts to police the use of the term retarded do nothing to address this but rather reproduce it by stopping the term taking on it's original wider use.



People with stunted development (ugh what a fuck ugly term) by definition have learning disabilities of some kind or other. A person with CP has motor learning disabilities, a person with Down's has cognitive learning disabilities. Really, stop this, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 1, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> I'm not equating the two of them. I'm suggesting the sentiment would've caused outrage if it had been about bankers...I used Bob Crow for effect.


 
It isn't hard to imagine somebody on the telly saying bankers should be shot. I'd be surprised if some comedian or whatever hasn't done it already.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> no because unlike the term spastic, retard wasn't a specific name for people with learning disabilites, it's a much broader term simply referring to a stunting of development, from physical to mental, from human to plants.
> 
> in so much as retarded has become synonymous in some peoples minds with those with learning disabilities it is a shameful insight into how society has historically treated such people. Attempts to police the use of the term retarded do nothing to address this but rather reproduce it by stopping the term taking on it's original wider use.


it's dickheads using the word as a term of abuse that will stop it being used. when you use it as a term of abuse you make it a tiny bit more difficult to use it appropriately.


----------



## articul8 (Dec 1, 2011)

Revol - you do know this thread is a huge  fail on your behalf?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Can you not use the word retarded please? It's really offensive. I'm serious


when i retard my ignition or advance it are you offended?

retard means to slow.  eg the progress of logic has been retarded by the presence of hang wringing liberals on this thread...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

you know you've fucked up when garf leaps to your defence


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> when i retard my ignition or advance it are you offended?
> 
> retard means to slow. eg the progress of logic has been retarded by the presence of hang wringing liberals on this thread...



You're using the verb-form. Revol's using it as a noun and adjective. See the difference, you mong cunt?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it is used as an insult, as is retarded.


are you saying you have the arbitration on a word and the intent behind it's use...

a bit like db...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you know you've fucked up when garf leaps to your defence


or that you're right when a tofu lover like OU is offended by something you've said


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You're using the verb-form. Revol's using it as a noun and adjective. See the difference, you mong cunt?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> It isn't hard to imagine somebody on the telly saying bankers should be shot. I'd be surprised if some comedian or whatever hasn't done it already.


ian hislop HIGNFY... did precisely this...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

this 'tofu loving liberal hand wringing' stuff you throw around is done with very little thought or accuracy.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 1, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> It isn't hard to imagine somebody on the telly saying bankers should be shot. I'd be surprised if some comedian or whatever hasn't done it already.



I'm sure it isn't. But crow on a mainstream show like the One Show saying it and it'd be the end of civilization as we know it...and Cameron wouldn't be as forgiving.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> I'm sure it isn't. But crow on a mainstream show like the One Show saying it and it'd be the end of civilization as we know it...and Cameron wouldn't be as forgiving.


nah, i think you'd get away with it. no one gives a shit about bankers.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> this 'tofu loving liberal hand wringing' stuff you throw around is done with very little thought or accuracy.


I'm being gentle with you as I know you're way to precious to fight with the big boys ... I mean one wrong word and toys will fly out of the pram and you'll quit the boards in a ridiculous fit of pique like the overgrown brat you are so I don't want to be blamed for that and hounded by urbans lefty twatteritti for bullying you off the boards....

been there done that...


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 1, 2011)

Haven't read whole thread, but.....

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...-to-clarkson-reaction-reactions-201112014617/


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> are you saying you have the arbitration on a word and the intent behind it's use...
> 
> a bit like db...


you can tell the intent of a word _by it's fucking intent! _which is quite plain to see _b_ecause that's what words are fucking for!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I'm being gentle with you as I know you're way to precious to fight with the big boys ... I mean one wrong word and toys will fly out of the pram and you'll quit the boards in a ridiculous fit of pique like the overgrown brat you are so I don't want to be blamed for that and hounded by urbans lefty twatteritti for bullying you off the boards....
> 
> been there done that...


what are you on about? you are living in a fantasy world


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> when i retard my ignition or advance it are you offended?
> 
> retard means to slow.  eg the progress of logic has been retarded by the presence of hang wringing liberals on this thread...


You're using it as a verb, not a noun.  When it's used as a noun, it's pretty much exclusively used to describe people with LD. As in 'garf is retarded because he can't spell'


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

articul8 said:


> Revol - you do know this thread is a huge  fail on your behalf?



coming from a labour party member, one that joined what less than 2 year ago.

if that's not a sign of political retardation I don't what is.

now fuck off and stick to playing the more revolutionary than thou in theory threads.

perhaps one on anti poetry where you can quote Adorno on the holocaust like it's impressive.


----------



## bignose1 (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> fuck i forgot how tedious and precious urban's liberals were.
> 
> I'd much rather go for a pint with Clarkson than any of the fannies acting outraged on here.


So would I...i bet his beak is fucking awesome...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2011)

trashpony said:


> You're using it as a verb, not a noun. When it's used as a noun, it's pretty much exclusively used to describe people with LD. As in 'garf is retarded because he can't spell'



yes and he might well be retarded due to social factors rather than physical ones, for example a lot of people on urban have retarded politics because they've never got beyond liberal political correctness to asomething approaching a structural analysis, or more than likely cos quite a few of them are middle class fannies.


----------



## bignose1 (Dec 1, 2011)

bignose1 said:


> So would I...i bet his beak is fucking awesome...


Top Gear...sorry


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I mean ffs he's a caricature tv show presenter not a fucking holocaust.


----------



## audiotech (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's Clarkson's statement:



> I didn't for a moment intend these remarks to be taken seriously – as I believe is clear if they're seen in context. If the BBC and I have caused any offence, I'm quite happy to apologise for it alongside them.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/dec/01/jeremy-clarkson-one-show-strike-rant

Some of what Clarkson said now transcribed. Clearly in joke mode:

*Matt Baker: *So Jeremy, schools, hospitals, airports, even driving tests have been affected. Do you the strikes are a good idea?
*Jeremy Clarkson: *It's been fantastic. Seriously, never had … London today has just been empty. Everybody stayed at home, you could whizz about, your restaurants were empty.
*Alex Jones:* The traffic actually has been very good today.
*Jeremy Clarkson:* Very light. Now airports, you know, people streaming through with no problems at all and it's also like being back in the 70s, it makes me feel at home somehow.
*Alex Jones:* Do you know anybody who …
*Matt Baker:* [interrupts – inaduiable] – being on strike today?
*Jeremy Clarkson:* What, in public service? Of course I don't. No, absolutely. We have to balance it though, don't we because this is the BBC.
*Alex Jones and Matt Baker:* Exactly.
*Jeremy Clarkson:* Frankly, I'd have them all shot!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/dec/01/jeremy-clarkson-one-show-strike?intcmp=239


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> Am I seeing double. Your post is a word for word copy of my earlier post;?


Yes.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 1, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Here's Clarkson's statement:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/dec/01/jeremy-clarkson-one-show-strike-rant


that's not an apology is it
wriggling wanker


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

We're due a very general:


----------



## audiotech (Dec 1, 2011)

ddraig said:


> that's not an apology is it
> wriggling wanker



Well no, but liked his play with words to include the BBC. The men in grey suits won't like it.


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 1, 2011)

revol68 said:


> no it fucking isn't.
> 
> plenty of people throw the term about all over the place at various people but very few would direct it at someone with actual learning disabilities, unless they are cunts.
> 
> your position is the one that is making it synonymous with actual learning disabilities, which is pretty fucked up.



Keyboard warrior. Sophist. Muppet.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 1, 2011)

I've just been told that Clarkson's apology has been accepted by Unison - and that they have offered him the opportunity to accompany a health care worker for a day.......


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 1, 2011)

The Beeb wont get rid of Clarkson,too big a cash cow,best thing to do is point,laugh and move on.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 1, 2011)

I've only heard the clip they've been playing on loop but from that transcript it sounds like a dig at the BBC? The blokes a cunt but this like the last twenty Clarkson being shocking controversies seems to have been blown out of all proportion and in this case possibly been taken out of context. Has anyone actually watched this the whole way through?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

i watched it when it was on. the 15 second clip is taken out of context as he goes on to say far worse.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 1, 2011)

CNT36 said:


> I've only heard the clip they've been playing on loop but from that transcript it sounds like a dig at the BBC? The blokes a cunt but this like the last twenty Clarkson being shocking controversies seems to have been blown out of all proportion and in this case possibly been taken out of context. Has anyone actually watched this the whole way through?


It _was_ a dig at the BBC - at least the strikers thing was.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 1, 2011)

I found his comments about suicides under trains even more offensive.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i watched it when it was on. the 15 second clip is taken out of context as he goes on to say far worse.


Such as what? I can't find a transcript and I can't get iplayer to work right now. If I could I probably couldn't bring myself to click on the one show.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2011)

CNT36 said:


> Such as what? I can't find a transcript and I can't get iplayer to work right now. If I could I probably couldn't bring myself to click on the one show.


This purports to be the full transcript of the interview: http://news.sky.com/home/uk-news/article/16122040



> One Show presenter Matt Baker (MB): Now, at the end of a day where Britain has seen some of its biggest strikes, what we need is someone calm and level-headed.
> 
> One Show presenter Alex Jones (AJ): Yes, a guest with balanced, uncontroversial opinions, who makes great effort not to offend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

CNT36 said:


> Such as what? I can't find a transcript and I can't get iplayer to work right now. If I could I probably couldn't bring myself to click on the one show.


he said how trains shouldn't stop if someone gets 'burst' under them and they should just carry on as if nothing had happened.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

discokermit said:


> you can tell the intent of a word _by it's fucking intent! _which is quite plain to see _b_ecause that's what words are fucking for!!


no you can't. otherwise there wouldn't be words like equivocal. sometimes it is obvious what someone means, perhaps due to their language, perhaps due to the manner in which the comment is delivered. other times it's not so clear, for example euphemisms. the nazis, for instance, used a wide range of euphemisms to describe their treatment of the jews and other groups they targeted, things like 'special treatment' or 'resettlement in the east'. someone seeing that last one might think jews really had been resettled in the east. the intent behind it is somewhat hidden. equally, the new police phrase of 'robust policing' means to people who've seen it that they whack people. other people might have different interpretations of the phrase. i'm sure you can think of a variety of other phrases where people's meanings are unclear except to those who can understand the coded language.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I came on to this thread thinking "nothing to see here - we already knew Clarkson was an oxygen thief cunt." But I was wrong, this thread has taught me that revol68 is an even bigger cunt.

No doubt this makes me a middle class pc liberal handwringer who doesn't understand structural analysis or something, which would amuse everyone who knows me no end.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> no you can't. otherwise there wouldn't be words like equivocal.


who asked you, you prick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

discokermit said:


> who asked you, you prick.


this is a *message board*. it's not a private conversation. stick around for a while, you might learn a thing or two.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

bignose1 said:


> Top Gear...sorry



and what an apt user name


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> this is a *message board*. it's not a private conversation. stick around for a while, you might learn a thing or two.


you haven't. you cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

discokermit said:


> you haven't. you cunt.


it's depressing how your vocabulary's diminished since first you posted here.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 1, 2011)

Can someone remind me why discokermit is tolerated around here?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

fuck off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Can someone remind me why discokermit is tolerated around here?


he's a little ray of sunshine


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

StoneRoad said:


> I've just been told that Clarkson's apology has been accepted by Unison - and that they have offered him the opportunity to accompany a health care worker for a day.......



It would be better if they accompanied Clarkson...Trade Unionist In A reasonable Priced Car
They could drive over Hammond and not stop and see how Clarkson likes that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Can someone remind me why discokermit is tolerated around here?


cos he's funny.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 1, 2011)

Funny peculiar


----------



## a_chap (Dec 1, 2011)

I realise I'm late to this particular thread. But may I say that Gerald Clarkson is a git.

However I always hated That's Gear on TV. Even though I thought Esther Ransom was wonderful.

Stig of the Dump learns to drive. Classic BBC Watch With Mother.

They don't make them like that nowadays.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> cos he's funny.


but you laugh at the oddest things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

and funny haha too
you just don't understand him


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> but you laugh at the oddest things.


he is certainly odd


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Funny peculiar


you're just boring peculiar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> and funny haha too
> you just don't understand him


this isn't going to end up with you telling us how you understand him and that underneath the bluff exterior he's a lovely little lamb of a man who's going to make you very happy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

possibly


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

a_chap said:


> I realise I'm late to this particular thread. But may I say that Gerald Clarkson is a git.


and jeremy clarkson? what's your view on him?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> and jeremy clarkson? what's your view on him?


you haven't even read the rest of his post, have you? you thick cunt.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah right. So the union thing is bollocks but he was still his usual twatty self later. A nice little aside that. The beeb can look like it gives a shit because it made the nasty man apologise but then it can carry on with Its usual one sided coverage and claim balance. What was this crap about police action? When the council i worked for changed Its say and conditions Unison accepted it without protest despite the fact it reduced weekend enhancements and fuel allowances making life difficult for low paid community workers. I left a few months later (for a cushie job in the private sector) and 3 more of the team of 5 i was in have followed. Makes you wonder where their priorities are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

discokermit said:


> you haven't even read the rest of his post, have you? you thick cunt.


out of curiosity, do you know any words longer than two syllables? i won't believe a simple 'yes' without supporting evidence.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> out of curiosity, do you know any words longer than two syllables? i won't believe a simple 'yes' without supporting evidence.


words of more than two syllables are a bourgeois affectation. twat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

discokermit said:


> words of more than two syllables are a bourgeois affectation. twat.


how droll


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> how droll


at last. you got a joke. well done you.

did you see the lemon joke i made at your expense on the other thread? i done you up like a kipper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

discokermit said:


> at last. you got a joke. well done you.
> 
> did you see the lemon joke i made at your expense on the other thread? i done you up like a kipper.


on the other thread? there are thousands of threads here, not just two.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> on the other thread? there are thousands of threads here, not just two.


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/mindblowing-weed.284698/page-3#post-10689250


----------



## xenon (Dec 1, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It _was_ a dig at the BBC - at least the strikers thing was.




Yeah. He said the thing about being able to drive around as London was quiet on LBC in the morning, so was repeating that, then said this.

I'm not joining the offenderati as Revol put it.  Posted yesterday because I wanted to express my annoyance with the burnile wanker. But Clarkson's friends with Cameron and Waid. Establishment and poisonness anti working class media. When peple like that make jokes about striking workers, it's a bit more impactful than some other teadious anonamous controvertualist. It would have been better IMO if someone from unisome had just called him a childish prick rather than what has been some pretty poefaced wingeing though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

discokermit said:


> at last. you got a joke. well done you.
> 
> did you see the lemon joke i made at your expense on the other thread? i done you up like a kipper.


fucking two posts which have made people crack a smile. why did you bother with the other 7,776?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 1, 2011)

boredom.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> fucking two posts which have made people crack a smile. why did you bother with the other 7,776?


why do you bother at all? you have such a stick up your arse. it's hard to imagine you get any joy out of anything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> why do you bother at all? you have such a stick up your arse. it's hard to imagine you get any joy out of anything.


that's because you've got fuck all imagination.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2011)

Well I can imagine you ejaculating a couple of puffs of sand just after hitting 'post reply' every time you make yet another unwelcome and joyless pontification


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 2, 2011)

xenon said:


> Yeah. He said the thing about being able to drive around as London was quiet on LBC in the morning, so was repeating that, then said this.
> 
> I'm not joining the offenderati as Revol put it.  Posted yesterday because I wanted to express my annoyance with the burnile wanker. But Clarkson's friends with Cameron and Waid. Establishment and poisonness anti working class media. When peple like that make jokes about striking workers, it's a bit more impactful than some other teadious anonamous controvertualist. It would have been better IMO if someone from unisome had just called him a childish prick rather than what has been some pretty poefaced wingeing though.


I can't stand Clarkson and what he represents, but if he's going to be attacked for something, it shouldn't be for one of the bits where he's being self-deprecating and even mildly funny. He should have been criticised for the suicide comments, which have just fallen off the radar. Now it all just looks like reflex offended crap.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2011)

People did complain about the suicide comments FM, just not in the numbers that did yesterday...I can see why...the strike is/was the 'hot' topic for the last few weeks. JC is a mug of the highest order. I don't think calling people the 'offenderati' for objecting to his increasing nastiness is fair either. Both the suicide comments and those from yesterday are down right out of order....But hey JC has the luxury of saying shit for saying shit's sake. God forbid anyone in this world has ever been killed or persecuted for going against the government/system, god forbid that anyone of us knows someone or has familial experience of suicide! That's right Jeremy, fuck off you potty mouthed, empathy-less twat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> People did complain about the suicide comments FM, just not in the numbers that did yesterday...I can see why...the strike is/was the 'hot' topic for the last few weeks. JC is a mug of the highest order. I don't think calling people the 'offenderati' for objecting to his increasing nastiness is fair either. Both the suicide comments and those from yesterday are down right out of order....But hey JC has the luxury of saying shit for saying shit's sake. God forbid anyone in this world has ever been killed or persecuted for going against the government/system, god forbid that anyone of us knows someone or has familial experience of suicide! That's right Jeremy, fuck off you potty mouthed, empathy-less twat.


saying 'fuck off you potty mouthed empathy-less twat' is unlikely to successfully convey the point you wish to make.


----------



## xenon (Dec 2, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I can't stand Clarkson and what he represents, but if he's going to be attacked for something, it shouldn't be for one of the bits where he's being self-deprecating and even mildly funny. He should have been criticised for the suicide comments, which have just fallen off the radar. Now it all just looks like reflex offended crap.



Good point. Especially a few days after a fairly high profile suicide. And anyway, it seems mildly funny when you think about the pointlessness of the train stopping. if you don't actually spare a second to have the  follow up thought, there's a guy driving that train who couldn't stop in time and will be interviewed as a matter of course. My dad's a retired train driver FWIW and though no one jumped in front of his IIRC, some of his colleagues had it happen.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 2, 2011)

Jezza is blates lying in his leather swivel armchair as we type, chubby elbows rested on satin armrests, wanking off to all this attention, thinking up a few multiple syllable words to aid his forthcoming righteous rage of pontification in the Sun.

Bit amazed he's getting all the attention tbh -- Clarkson in 'controversial statement' shocker, who'd have thunk it. Just read his views on the train suicide stuff in a desire to find something offensive, and even that is just so 'O U!' Would have been a better RL-troll if he said he wished they could just put the windscreen wipers on, like what he does in his new beast when it hits a peasant...


----------



## Nylock (Dec 2, 2011)

Only extrapolating here but if someone jumps out in front of any other driver (bus/truck/car) there's always some remote chance that the driver can take steps to avoid disaster or at least try and minimise the damage done to the victim. Horrible though it would be to run someone over, at least the driver could take some small comfort that they had a shot at, however infinitessimally slightly, influencing the outcome.

Train drivers do not have that luxury. It must be absolutely horrific to be in charge of a couple of hunderd tons of train running some poor fucker over and knowing there was not a single thing you could do about it. Little wonder the train stops. If for no other reason, the driver is going to be pretty fucked up and not in any state to continue the journey.

The union comments was clarkson being his usual smug dickhead self. Shitty and throwaway though his comments were on that score, the train suicide shit imo was far fucking worse.


----------



## paolo (Dec 2, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Jezza is blates lying in his leather swivel armchair as we type, chubby elbows rested on satin armrests, wanking off to all this attention, thinking up a few multiple syllable words to aid his forthcoming righteous rage of pontification in the Sun.



He's fucked off to China. No idea whether it was a planned trip.

One small point: Chubby *elbows* wtf? Almost deserves a thread of it's own.

(if you, or someone you know, has been affected by chubby elbows, please contact our chubby elbows helpline, where trained staff will be able to help)


----------



## teqniq (Dec 2, 2011)

Riklet said:


> ...Bit amazed he's getting all the attention tbh ...



Maybe this is one of those 'take your eye off the ball and look at this twat' moments, what with all the other dire stuff going on atm.....


----------



## sunnysidedown (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm sure this has already been covered, but we have a dickhead here with previous who has come out with comments on live TV about executing people, a bloke who has been quoted and praised in the manifesto of a recent executer/murderer of over 70 kids, a bloke who himself has a licence for shotguns and who has been defended for his comments by the leader of the current government, the same government that recently sent down 2 kids for 4 years for their Facebook _joke_, and the same government who are behind the arms sales and support of regimes currently executing their own people.

tbh, It all leaves a nasty taste in my mouth.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 2, 2011)

Some interesting points in this thread interspersed with incidences of what appears to be a bad attack of tourettes from some posters.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 2, 2011)

So I have read the thread, and watched the clip. All I can say is that the man was clearly taking the piss. His body language and the reactions of the people laughing in the background all tell me this. Clarkson is, and this has been said many times here and elsewhere, someone who is deliberately extreme in his views to get a rise out of the people he is talking to. That's it, end of story, he is the deliberately embarrassing dad, the sort who would show your new boyfriend pics of you aged two running naked in the garden.

Sack him? For what? Causing you to be embarrassed? Getting paid a lot for being a loud-mouth?

The amount of time and effort being put into hounding him seems disproportionate to the actual offence, pun intended.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 2, 2011)

It was funny to see the union bloke on the BBC this morning making a fool of himself over this story.


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2011)

having read the full transcript of the exchange, it's clear to me that he was criticising the BBC for it's overuse of savage right-wingers as 'balanced views'.

to paraphrase that stuart lee vid that's been doing the rounds the last couple of days, he was using an exaggerated form of the rhetoric and implied values of the BBC to satirise the rhetoric and implied values of the BBC. i can't see any other realistic reading of the comments.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 2, 2011)

killer b said:


> having read the full transcript of the exchange, it's clear to me that he was criticising the BBC for it's overuse of savage right-wingers as 'balanced views'.
> 
> to paraphrase that stuart lee vid that's been doing the rounds the last couple of days, he was using an exaggerated form of the rhetoric and implied values of the BBC to satirise the rhetoric and implied values of the BBC. i can't see any other realistic reading of the comments.



You've read the full transcript? What do you think of the suicide comments?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

I see the issue but can't bandwagon. Do not like Clarkson and would like to see him executed in front of his family but this does not deserve the headlines it has had. Had the media not latched onto this it would have had many less complaints.

If anything he used an extreme (killing) opinion to present his view. He might be anti-strike but the fact he wants them all killed (as I would say about the tory party and other personal hate figures) is his version of 'being funny' rather than pretending to be a serious political commentator.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 2, 2011)

I think this has been given to much headspace, column space, urban space. Clarkson should be treated with contempt he deserves. He's a walking parody.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 2, 2011)

clarkson did something controversial? He has a DVD out at the moment?

well who would have thought it eh?

Ill go to the foot of our stairs.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 2, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> I think this has been given to much headspace, column space, urban space. Clarkson should be treated with contempt he deserves. He's a walking parody.



Worked though didn't it?

It became a very prominent story to the detriment of any story about e.g. ordinary working people striking over being screwed by a government that wants to renege on public sector pension agreements.


----------



## treelover (Dec 2, 2011)

I would prefer it if there had been 21'000 complaints about the BBC's appalling coverage and bias of welfare reform issues..


----------



## treelover (Dec 2, 2011)

Didn't Kim Howells, former N/L Foreign Minister have his picture taken with Columbian Special Forces?



revol68 said:


> as i just ranted on my facebook,


----------



## treelover (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Adding to what revol68 said, it's a crap response from Unison. It looks like they're taking a rent-a-mouth seriously and giving him more media coverage rather than actually attacking the people that matter. The Unison PR office are playing spin without knowing the rules of the game.



Whats always baffled me is why the unions have never say allowed a 'reality tv show' to document life in a union, say a young organiser, they could even show the training, etc they go thorough...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 2, 2011)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Worked though didn't it?
> 
> It became a very prominent story to the detriment of any story about e.g. ordinary working people striking over being screwed by a government that wants to renege on public sector pension agreements.



If I were more cynical, I might even think he had planned this with Cameron's blessing.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

ElizabethofYork said:


> It was funny to see the union bloke on the BBC this morning making a fool of himself over this story.



I heard some Tory on the radio saying Unison had played a blinder as the strike wasn't as well supported as they hoped and that Clarkson had gifted them an opportunity to erase debate on the success of the strike from the pages.

That's what certainly happened but I doubt Unison had that in mind and in the medium and longer term they've played into the hands of the government on the public vs private sector pension debate.


----------



## treelover (Dec 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> no you can't. otherwise there wouldn't be words like equivocal. sometimes it is obvious what someone means, perhaps due to their language, perhaps due to the manner in which the comment is delivered. other times it's not so clear, for example euphemisms. the nazis, for instance, used a wide range of euphemisms to describe their treatment of the jews and other groups they targeted, things like 'special treatment' or 'resettlement in the east'. someone seeing that last one might think jews really had been resettled in the east. the intent behind it is somewhat hidden. equally, the new police phrase of 'robust policing' means to people who've seen it that they whack people. other people might have different interpretations of the phrase. i'm sure you can think of a variety of other phrases where people's meanings are unclear except to those who can understand the coded language.



'We are giving unemployed and disabled people even more help and support', often said by Condems trying to promote the welfare reforms, when what is actually happening is harrassment, bullying and victorian style welfare programmes


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 2, 2011)

treelover said:


> 'We are giving unemployed and disabled people even more help and support', often said by Condems trying to promote the welfare reforms, when what is actually happening is harrassment, bullying and victorian style welfare programmes


They learnt that off labour. Dress vicious treatment up as "help" use fluffy language. I think we got it off the yanks when they were attempting to drive single mums off the face of the planet, that was "tough love".


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

treelover said:


> Whats always baffled me is why the unions have never say allowed a 'reality tv show' to document life in a union, say a young organiser, they could even show the training, etc they go thorough...



It's a long time ago since i worked in the national office of a trade union, but let's just say the office would't have been mistaken for a brainiac convention. They seconded me to the Labour Party for a while and, to use a soccer analogy, it was a bit like going from a non-League club to Arsenal in terms of how they played things. That was in the early 90s; I imagine the gap has widened since then.


----------



## treelover (Dec 2, 2011)

Some blogs are saying that the GMB are planning to organise a picket line outside Clarksons home, I sincerely hope they don't, the RMT could consider it though in relation to the suicide comments..


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2011)

must have been posted by now, but just in case.


----------



## longdog (Dec 2, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> must have been posted by now, but just in case.




If that prick is against something I'm in favour of it on principle.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 2, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> If I were more cynical, I might even think he had planned this with Cameron's blessing.



They are all terribly good chums aren't they? Along with Rebekkah and other slime.

Chipping Norton Set and all that? Cocaine Capital of the Cotswolds apparently ...


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 2, 2011)

I must apologise for my over reaction yesterday. I would have been more understanding if JC didn't have such an instantly punchable face.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 2, 2011)

Funny


----------



## AnandLeo (Dec 2, 2011)

Good god, this topic has gone for 14 pages already. Unions are not even livid and dismayed. They have responded quite calmly and philosophically. 
Controversial people always after a gaff claim their words have been taken out of context. 
What bewilders me is where does Clarkson get this kind of rants into his mind. Children and adults alike develop a culture of attitude, disposition, and a language of communication akin to their pervading environment, job and rarely what may have been implanted in their background, childhood or more likely in a previous incarnation. On the contrary one has to be a creative script writer to write or utter diatribe that is not akin to his or her culture and emotional environment. 
However, I can’t help knowing someone lurking behind mirror shouting these rants.


----------



## past caring (Dec 2, 2011)

Spambot?


----------



## Giles (Dec 2, 2011)

Clarkson has now said that the BBC One Show knew beforehand and "cleared" his "joke" about shooting people!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...rikers-joke-was-cleared-by-BBC-producers.html

Which makes their "we were shocked too - he went too far" response a bit phoney, if this is true.

Giles..


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 2, 2011)

He's still a cunt BTW.


----------



## Giles (Dec 2, 2011)

savoloysam said:


> He's still a cunt BTW.



This revelation doesn't alter anyone's opinion of him in general, or of what he said.

But it DOES make the Beeb look somewhat hypocritical in the way that they acted yesterday.

As if it was simply Clarkson saying something "out of order" on live TV, so that they had no control over what he said, and they were as outraged as all the thousands of complainers!

Giles..


----------



## likesfish (Dec 2, 2011)

Clarkson being Clarkson I think he's funny most of the time  but then I'm easily pleased


----------



## Pinette (Dec 2, 2011)

xenon said:


> Yeah. He said the thing about being able to drive around as London was quiet on LBC in the morning, so was repeating that, then said this.
> 
> I'm not joining the offenderati as Revol put it. Posted yesterday because I wanted to express my annoyance with the burnile wanker. But Clarkson's friends with Cameron and Waid. Establishment and poisonness anti working class media. When peple like that make jokes about striking workers, it's a bit more impactful than some other teadious anonamous controvertualist. It would have been better IMO if someone from unisome had just called him a childish prick rather than what has been some pretty poefaced wingeing though.


I was just going to press 'like' but have to say that I agree with you, so had to speak.  Clarkson is big mates with some of the most cynical and powerful people in this country, as you pointed out, and therefore he should watch his big fat mouth before he utters a word in jest. What he said was in jest (ha, bloody ha!) and I have no hesitation in treating it as such and think people are taking it far too seriously, but given his history,  the fact that he consorts with the scum of the country, none of whom supported the strike, make his juvenile attempt at wit stick in the craw of many otherwise sensible folk.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 2, 2011)

Pinette said:


> I was just going to press 'like' but have to say that I agree with you, so had to speak. Clarkson is big mates with some of the most cynical and powerful people in this country, as you pointed out, and therefore he should watch his big fat mouth before he utters a word in jest. What he said was in jest (ha, bloody ha!) and I have no hesitation in treating it as such and think people are taking it far too seriously, but given his history, the fact that he consorts with the scum of the country, none of whom supported the strike, make his juvenile attempt at wit stick in the craw of many otherwise sensible folk.



At fucking last. The guy has got massive influence, even if by proxy.


----------



## longdog (Dec 2, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> At fucking last. The guy has got massive influence, even if by proxy.



So have Alan Sugar, Jeremy Paxman and Jeremy Kyle and an endless stream of other media arseholes. This is not news.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

Tbh people choose sides and clarkson chose his a long time ago. I've been party to many conversations where similar things have been said about people like clarkson.  It is refreshing if for some disturbing to hear people out of clarkson's set say what they think sbout workers - it's a reminder, to me anyway, to keep my hatred strong as hans-joachim klein said when he explained why he carried a picture of the dead holger meins


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2011)

treelover said:


> Didn't Kim Howells, former N/L Foreign Minister have his picture taken with Columbian Special Forces?


yes
but in Colombia


----------



## little_legs (Dec 2, 2011)

I listened to Any Questions on R4 tonight. Bonnie Greer, who was on the panel, has said that the BBC would be insane to sack Clarkson purely based on the revenue Top Gear brings to the corporation. I had no idea Top Gear was a money maker but it's true. Greer also added that every minority group has a speaker and that's what Clarkson is.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 2, 2011)

Spokesman for the cunts of this world.

He must be so proud.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 3, 2011)

time for this again I think


----------



## scifisam (Dec 3, 2011)

TBH, I think what he said was just stupid and not really sackable, but I still support the cries for him to be sacked, because he's a fucking arsehole, and this excuse is as good as any.



little_legs said:


> I listened to Any Questions on R4 tonight. Bonnie Greer, who was on the panel, has said that the BBC would be insane to sack Clarkson purely based on the revenue Top Gear brings to the corporation. I had no idea Top Gear was a money maker but it's true. Greer also added that every minority group has a speaker and that's what Clarkson is.



The minority group of white British men?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 3, 2011)

hes a cynical and reasonably talented and massively loathsome and POINTLESS commentator.

does anyone watch his show?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 3, 2011)

scifisam said:


> TBH, I think what he said was just stupid and not really sackable, but I still support the cries for him to be sacked, because he's a fucking arsehole, and this excuse is as good as any.


 agree


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2011)

scifisam said:


> TBH, I think what he said was just stupid and not really sackable, but I still support the cries for him to be sacked, because he's a fucking arsehole, and this excuse is as good as any.
> 
> The minority group of white British men?


 
the minority group of white british men who believe they are a minority group.

does that make sence, it'sd perfectly clear in my head


----------



## scifisam (Dec 3, 2011)

toggle said:


> the minority group of white british men who believe they are a minority group.
> 
> does that make sence, it'sd perfectly clear in my head



Yeah, it makes sense. Perhaps she meant that Clarkson is representing the minority group of men who wear double denim tucked into their trousers.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hitler was short and would have been a fan of the 911.


No, he would have somehow concluded at the end of every episode that the Volkswagen was superior....the reasonably priced car would have been a VW as well.


----------



## jesuscrept (Dec 3, 2011)

He does have a point though, doesn't he?


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 3, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> hes a cynical and reasonably talented and massively loathsome and POINTLESS commentator.
> 
> does anyone watch his show?



Yes, I do. I ignored it for years for similar reasons to everyone else. Then I watched it and found it was a very funny, albeit slightly dodgy, treat.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 3, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> hes a cynical and reasonably talented and massively loathsome and POINTLESS commentator.
> 
> does anyone watch his show?


Last I  knew, a little over 7 million per episode (25%+ of the viewing audience) in the UK and and awful lot more around the world, particularly im markets like the USA and Germany. Producing Top Gear has effectively been a license to print money for years.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 3, 2011)

Fuck knows why all he ever does if get some twat to race a car around a track and race a snow plow to the noth pole. Pointless television.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 3, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> hes a cynical and reasonably talented and massively loathsome and POINTLESS commentator.
> 
> does anyone watch his show?


Believe it or not, Top Gear does be entertaining, my son watches it all the time, Clarkson puts me off watching it because he never fails to put the boot in when the chance arises.


----------



## noodles (Dec 3, 2011)

The only thing more desperately predictable and tedious than Clarkson being an unfunny cunt in his usual fashion is the righteous indignation of those he baits.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 3, 2011)

There's more stuff in the scum today....calling people who commit suicide on train tracks selfish.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> There's more stuff in the scum today....calling people who commit suicide on train tracks selfish.


Link or stfu


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> There's more stuff in the scum today....calling people who commit suicide on train tracks selfish.


Do you disagree?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2011)

Frequently


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> There's more stuff in the scum today....calling people who commit suicide on train tracks selfish.



They are selfish.


----------



## cantsin (Dec 3, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I can't stand Clarkson and what he represents, but if he's going to be attacked for something, it shouldn't be for one of the bits where he's being self-deprecating and even mildly funny. He should have been criticised for the suicide comments, which have just fallen off the radar. Now it all just looks like reflex offended crap.



agreed, and with Marina Hyde in the Graun today who basically says the supposedly outraged lot who call for everyone to be sacked all the time are basically plonkers : there's enough  real stuff to get outaged about out there :

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/dec/02/jeremy-clarkson-rebel-cause-dvds

shrill liberals getting all outraged about this just show how deluded their worldview is , as if everything nowadays can get sorted out nicely if we all just vote the right way and have a few polite strikes / marches, and keep Tory yobs off the telly - JC at least reminded people on weds of what strikers in the US and UK were facing as recently as the 1920's/30, and just what his lot really are thinking, even if it was gag ( and it was ) .

I once saw him standing outside Chrysalis radio (? ) Latimer Road as i sat at the lights in some shitty car, beeped him and gave him the finger, he laughed, and gave it straight back - he knows the score, and who knows, maybe one day the Chipping Norton lot *will* have to be getting their guns out to try and hold on to what they've robbed over centuries. Would be good to see if he retains the ol' sense of humour then.


----------



## ayatollah (Dec 3, 2011)

Going to be VERY stuffy and boring here ... but the real crime of Clarkson and Top Gear is his relentless promotion of dangerous high speed motoring - "track day" behaviour on the public roads ... which I have no doubt has led many young drivers , and those they collide with, to the grave and/or casualty ward over the years.

Yeh, Yeh, I know , "killjoy" "sermonising" ... but I remain quite astonished at how a public service broadcaster has allowed Clarkson and co to propagandise for the "speed is all driving and cars is all about" viewpoint for so many years (yeh I DO really know why ... TOP Gear is an international "phenomenum" and earns Auntie Beeb shedloads of money).

Oh for the smooth measured , old Etonian tones of the Old School original Top Gear presenter... (Raymond Baxter ?) ...
" and I found the burr walnut controls of the Wolsey Rustbucket fell easily to hand... with a top speed of approaching 40 miles per hour... and the waft of polished leather upholstery and the cigarette butts from the 20 handily placed , hand-carved walnut ashtrays, caressing my nostrils ......."
Absolute magic !


----------



## cantsin (Dec 3, 2011)

ayatollah said:


> Going to be VERY stuffy and boring here ... but the real crime of Clarkson and Top Gear is his relentless promotion of dangerous high speed motoring - "track day" behaviour on the public roads ... which I have no doubt has led many young drivers , and those they collide with, to the grave and/or casualty ward over the years.
> 
> Yeh, Yeh, I know , "killjoy" "sermonising" ... but I remain quite astonished at how a public service broadcaster has allowed Clarkson and co to propagandise for the "speed is all driving and cars is all about" viewpoint for so many years (yeh I DO really know why ... TOP Gear is an international "phenomenum" and earns Auntie Beeb shedloads of money).
> 
> Oh for the smooth measured , old Etonian tones of the Old School original Top Gear presenter... " and I found the burr walnut controls of the Wolsey Rustbucket fell easily to hand... with a top speed of approaching 40 miles per hour... and the waft of polished leather upholstery and the cigarette butts from the 20 handily placed , hand-carved walnut ashtrays, caressing my nostrils ......." absolute magic !



totally agree, it's massively reckless/dangerous/powerful pro car, pro-fast driving proapaganda - if the Beeb were really held to their 'balance' remit, they should have an hour long programme devoted  to intense footage of speeding driver victims / ecological disasters each week - maybe get Dave Angel the Eco warrior to present it, dont know if the DVD spins offs would quite be  in the Top gear bracket mind.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQMYVVhufxs


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 3, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Do you disagree?



Yes I do. The act of suicide itself is selfish but it doesn't mean the people who committ suicide are selfish themselves.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> Link or stfu



What's with the stfu?


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-brands-suicide-victims-selfish.html?ITO=1490


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> Yes I do. The act of suicide itself is selfish but it doesn't mean the people who committ suicide are selfish themselves.


I'm not sure I follow.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 3, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm not sure I follow.



. Suicide is an act of desperation. Desperation makes some people act irrationally...the act itself doesn't warrant them being labelled as selfish per se. I don't think that and neither do the mental health charities that have criticised his words.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I think he's a twat.  But as someone who has campaigned for years on mental health issues, and who experiences depression, I would say suicide _is_ selfish.  That isn't what I disliked about his comments.  If he'd just said that, I wouldn't disagree.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 3, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think he's a twat.  But as someone who has campaigned for years on mental health issues, and who experiences depression, I would say suicide _is_ selfish.  That isn't what I disliked about his comments.  If he'd just said that, I wouldn't disagree.




The act itself is selfish for all the obvious reasons. But that doesn't make the person selfish. Clarkson in the article is labelling them 'Johnny Selfish' and 'that trains should not wait until all the remains of the body had been removed from tracks, saying - grotesquely - that drivers should instead 'get the train moving as soon as possible and let foxy woxy and the birds nibble away at the smaller, gooey parts that are far away and hard to find.'

That's not even being a serious point being made...that's Clarkson being a cunt.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 3, 2011)

If I'd lost someone close to me.through suicide and some prick was calling them Johnny Selfish I'd be annoyed...I dunno maybe that's just me.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 3, 2011)

I think he's had too much attention. But if anyone is collecting his quotes here's what he says about cyclists: bit.ly/hPuyFi
(from i pay road tax site)


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> That's not even being a serious point being made...that's Clarkson being a cunt.


Of course.

However, my point is that I don't think the attitude of "_oh, you can't say that_!" (I'm not aiming this at you) is at all helpful.  Mental illhealth needs to be discussed, including the uncomfortable attitudes.  If people think they have to hide away certain sentiments, then that will only feed the stigma.

I don't need to read what Clarkson actually said (and I haven't) to know that he is not honestly discussing anything; he's just being a real life troll.   But the short phrase you had in your initial post is factually correct - "_calling people who commit suicide on train tracks selfish_".  Although obviously, it doesn't explore the wider issue in any depth at all.  Let's imagine someone else said it.  The response shouldn't be to say "_don't say that_", but to say, "_yes, but here are the wider issues you may not be considering_".

In, of course, my opinion.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 3, 2011)

ok , ive done a bit of a rewind on his shoot the strikers comments . Id only saw the selective quote which failed to mention his initial happiness there was a strike on and his comment following about it being the BBC and its requirement for impartiality , prior to him then expressing a totally different view involving executions . In that context it was just a knobbish thing to say as opposed to anything that justifies all the manufactured outrage .
And he was clearly brought on the show to say something like that in order to stir up the required controversy and publicity for the DVD market this christmas , which the BBC will profit handsomely from . Which is something that habitually seems to shadow his penchant for _outrageous_ comments .
So in that context he was a knob , but not as big a cunt as i had him down for yesterday .

I also think he was right to refuse to apologise unless the BBC apologised along with him , because the 2 were clearly in cahoots . The furore about the thing is more annoying to me than what was actually said the more i think about it. It does eem to be an actual case of " pc gone mad" .

As for the train suicide thing that was just nasty and crass .

Anyways , I dont mnd him being controversial as long as its funny , but it just wasnt . It was shit .


----------



## SLK (Dec 3, 2011)

I pretty much agree with that. Given the context of the comment, I have no idea why the union leaders were getting out of their pram, nor Ed Miliband. I think they knew it was a silly thing to get upset about, and that's why they just said they were happy with an apology after first calling for his resignation.

I have no time for Clarkson or his humour, but I see why some do.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 3, 2011)

possibly like me they hadnt bothered to aquaint themselves with the entirety of the interview . Not least the bit were hes introduced in a _" oo-err..look out , its mr controversial..tell us what you think of the strike then"_ fashion . The presenters were just being Tommy Cannon to his Bobby Ball . The straight man in the double act of manufactured outrage .

That and the fact politicians of all stripes are just attention whores .


----------



## SLK (Dec 3, 2011)

I presume that's exactly it. They commented without seeing the full context themselves.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 3, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Of course.
> 
> However, my point is that I don't think the attitude of "_oh, you can't say that_!" (I'm not aiming this at you) is at all helpful.  Mental illhealth needs to be discussed, including the uncomfortable attitudes.  If people think they have to hide away certain sentiments, then that will only feed the stigma.
> 
> ...


 Its where you draw the line i guess. I don't understand when people demand a resignation just because someone says something is offensive or unpleasant. There has to be more to it than that. I know people who genuinely don't know what they can and can't say. Who may say something bang out of order and not really know. When they hear someone else say something they would say get hounded by the media with no real explanation of why what was said was wrong just that someone was offended or upset. I know when I'm offended by something it actually leads me to a degree of introspection or something that makes me look at the world differently also offends me. Something that offends one person could open someones eyes to that persons faults. Theres a lot of cunts out there who need to be upset and offended. This could be the case with Clarkson suicide comments hideous as they are. I found them funny in a way as a kind of gallows humour as I'm very close to someone who has attempted suicide and had people attempt it while i was present but i also understand why people are upset. Instead of such comments being simply dismissed and the cock responsible condemned they could be discussed in a way that illuminates any prejudices or even god forgive an important point thaw could be important. The person i talked about only stopped trying to harm himself and the behaviours that lead him there when he realised the hurt he was causing the people  around him and the way they would feel if he ever succeeded.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't have an issue with him being told to shut up with the suicide stuff, even though I've made jokes like that before, because that was just the Clarkson machine churning out another piece. It's not black humour, it's just him being a controversialist twat.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 3, 2011)

From arch rotter to Britain's best loved comedian in 48 hours. That's some rehabilitation. Perhaps he'll be up for an MBE next.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2011)

danny said:
			
		

> I don't need to read what Clarkson actually said (and I haven't) to know that he is not honestly discussing anything; he's just being a real life troll.



Agreeing.

And with Marina Hyde's Graun piece today.

And with Casually Red's post above as well


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2011)

heh


----------



## Pinette (Dec 3, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> Yes I do. The act of suicide itself is selfish but it doesn't mean the people who committ suicide are selfish themselves.


I think your post is silly.  How can an 'act' of suicide be selfish whilst people performing that act are exonerated from the selfishness in your eyes?   Ever heard of total despair?


----------



## gosub (Dec 4, 2011)

Can you be done under prevention of terrorism or some such for having a mullah Omar pamphlet? Perhaps a way forward in dealing with sun readers and top gear DVD owners


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 4, 2011)

Pinette said:


> I think your post is silly.  How can an 'act' of suicide be selfish whilst people performing that act are exonerated from the selfishness in your eyes?   Ever heard of total despair?



Because its an act of desperation and sometimes desperate people don't think or behave rationally.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 4, 2011)

Desperation and selfishness don't have to be mutually exclusive though.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't need to read what Clarkson actually said (and I haven't) to know that he is not honestly discussing anything; he's just being a real life troll.



Quite.

Clarkson isn't real. He's a media construct, designed to elicit certain responses and appeal to certain people, which he does extraordinarily well.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 4, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Quite.
> 
> Clarkson isn't real. He's a media construct, designed to elicit certain responses and appeal to certain people, which he does extraordinarily well.



I'd agree, also the BBC knew about his 'joke' beforehand and then threw their hands up in faux horror and hollow apologies....

As for Clarkson, here's hoping that pathetic little weasel Hammond give's him a lift home after the Top Gear xmas party in a fast car.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 4, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Quite.
> 
> Clarkson isn't real. He's a media construct, designed to elicit certain responses and appeal to certain people, which he does extraordinarily well.



So what you're saying is that he could be executed - say, in front of his family - and it would be no loss to humanity?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## smokedout (Dec 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think he's a twat. But as someone who has campaigned for years on mental health issues, and who experiences depression, I would say suicide _is_ selfish.



perhaps, but its a bit of a callous viewpoint, to condemn someone in that state of desperation as being guilty of a moral failure

a mate of mine topped himself by jumping in front of a train, he was only 17, his selfishness was the last thing on most peoples minds, quite probably including his


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

My 2p worth - ending one's life in a very public manner such as jumping in front of a train, is selfish and a bit of a "fuck you" to people IMO, whether consciously or unconsciously.  There are other ways of doing it which are more private and cause less disruption/trauma to people.  And I say this as someone who has had a close relative jump in front of a train.


----------



## Anudder Oik (Dec 4, 2011)

Some people have said Clarkson has been taken out of context with his "shooting strikers in front of their families" comment. So what exatly is the context for this type of thing, so soon after the Norway massacre?

How does it fit in with funny?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

what's it got to do with the Norway massacre?


----------



## junglevip (Dec 4, 2011)

Seventeen pages about this cunt.  UN - BE - FUKEN - LIEVABLE.


----------



## rekil (Dec 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what's it got to do with the Norway massacre?


Breivik is a big fan of Clarkson and at the end of year roundups they'll sit nicely together along with massacres in Syria, Gadaffi's rantin'n'ravin' etc.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2011)

Anudder Oik said:


> Some people have said Clarkson has been taken out of context with his "shooting strikers in front of their families" comment. So what exatly is the context for this type of thing, so soon after the Norway massacre?



Whaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## laptop (Dec 4, 2011)

Marina Hyde said:
			
		

> there are two kinds of jokes about incitement to violence. There's the kind you make on The One Show, which sells your DVD, and there's the kind you make on your obscure little Facebook page that gets you a four-year sentence, as happened during the summer unrest with a pair in Northwich who didn't even turn up to their own "riot" (nor did anybody except the police).
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/dec/02/jeremy-clarkson-rebel-cause-dvds



First decent point I've seen about Clarkson, But then I have, as usual, been doing my best to ignore him.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2011)

laptop said:


> First decent point I've seen about Clarkson ....



No it isn't. What he said was nothing like incitement to violence.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what's it got to do with the Norway massacre?


What does someone saying that trade unionists deserve murder have to do with people murdering labour party activists? Not that great a leap, surely?

Breivik was a big fan of the littlejohns of this world


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 4, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> No it isn't. What he said was nothing like incitement to violence.


Apparently neither was the northwich riot...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 4, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> What does someone saying that trade unionists deserve murder have to do with people murdering labour party activists? Not that great a leap, surely?
> 
> Breivik was a big fan of the littlejohns of this world


Is Littlejohn joking then?. Been reading him all wrong.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 4, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is Littlejohn joking then?. Been reading him all wrong.


Some of it, apparently, is meant to be funny


----------



## Zabo (Dec 4, 2011)

Delete: duplication


----------



## laptop (Dec 4, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> What he said was nothing like incitement to violence.



Courts have found otherwise.

Depending on the defendant...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 4, 2011)

from what I hear.. Clarkson cant be shot in front of his family.... his missus has given him the boot....


----------



## Zabo (Dec 4, 2011)

In a nutshell: he's saying what his mate Cameron would like to say. You can almost imagine the conversation they have during their regular soirées.

Besides having him sent to a Gulag it would be remiss of me not to hide all his promotional junk when I next go to the shops. I'll have to give some thought as to where to hide his dvd's.


----------



## Pinette (Dec 4, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> Because its an act of desperation and sometimes desperate people don't think or behave rationally.


Yes, I agree that suicide is an act of desperation; that being the case the poor suicide is totally exempt from any selfish motive, in my eyes, anyway. It's a big topic this, and Clarkson is *still* a c....you know what!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't one of the mods close this thread?


----------



## Zabo (Dec 4, 2011)

To suggest suicide is a selfish acts assumes a rational thought process to arrive at that conclusion. I would argue that a person taking their life is in no mind to consider such things. Rather they are experiencing a fog of some deep emotional pain which negates any rational thought processes.


----------



## Pinette (Dec 4, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I'd agree, also the BBC knew about his 'joke' beforehand and then threw their hands up in faux horror and hollow apologies....
> 
> As for Clarkson, here's hoping that pathetic little weasel Hammond give's him a lift home after the Top Gear xmas party in a fast car.


Do you know what, I think you're on to something there and now you've mentioned it I agree with you that the BBC knew all about his joke. The presenters' facial expressions displaying shock, horror were somewhat am dram!  What a bunch of wankers.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 4, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> personally I hope people grow the fuck up...
> 
> Comedian TV personality known for ractionary and near the knuckle comic comments makes near the knuckle comic comment and is chastised for making near the knuckle comic comment shockah....
> 
> ...



gok gok gok


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2011)

Anudder Oik said:


> Some people have said Clarkson has been taken out of context with his "shooting strikers in front of their families" comment.


The context is the rest of what he said.


----------



## treelover (Dec 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> My 2p worth - ending one's life in a very public manner such as jumping in front of a train, is selfish and a bit of a "fuck you" to people IMO, whether consciously or unconsciously. There are other ways of doing it which are more private and cause less disruption/trauma to people. And I say this as someone who has had a close relative jump in front of a train.



Its personal to me as well, a young Hungarian friend of mine about three years ago jumped in front of a tube train In london aged 26, her sister had done exactly the same when she was 26. I didn't know her state of mind at the time, hadn't seen her for some time, but I suspect people and i include my friend jump in front of trains, beacuse there is no going back, its not a cry for help, but an ending, though a brutal one. I don't think given the torment they are in they consider the driver, etc, but of course we can't really know...


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 4, 2011)

treelover said:


> Its personal to me as well, a young Hungarian friend of mine about three years ago jumped in front of a tube train In london aged 26, her sister had done exactly the same when she was 26. I didn't know her state of mind at the time, hadn't seen her for some time, but I suspect people and i include my friend jump in front of trains, beacuse there is no going back, its not a cry for help, but an ending, though a brutal one. I don't think given the torment they are in they consider the driver, etc, but of course we can't really know...



if you were that ill you probably wouldn't would you?  i think it gets to the point where they can't even consider it any more


----------



## smokedout (Dec 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> My 2p worth - ending one's life in a very public manner such as jumping in front of a train, is selfish and a bit of a "fuck you" to people IMO, whether consciously or unconsciously. There are other ways of doing it which are more private and cause less disruption/trauma to people.



well i can only guess, but i think in my mates case it was the immediacy of it, we all knew he was pretty fucked up, but i dont know if he was in a state where he'd have planned a suicide - he was pissed, the train was coming, he jumped, a split second later he may not have made that decision, who can tell - but i think thats the point about that kind of suicide, there isnt time for a rational judgement

and whilst i do feel for the poor guy driving the train, i feel a lot more for my mate and what his family went through afterwards - im not sure how a moral judgement helps at all in that situation


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> My 2p worth - ending one's life in a very public manner such as jumping in front of a train, is selfish and a bit of a "fuck you" to people IMO, whether consciously or unconsciously. There are other ways of doing it which are more private and cause less disruption/trauma to people. And I say this as someone who has had a close relative jump in front of a train.



Crock of shit which demonstrates a fundamental lack of understanding of, and empathy with, human nature.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I don't need to read what Clarkson actually said  to know that he is not honestly discussing anything; he's just being a real life troll.





Spymaster said:


> Quite.
> 
> Clarkson isn't real. He's a media construct, designed to elicit certain responses and appeal to certain people, which he does extraordinarily well.



Spot on.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Crock of shit which demonstrates a fundamental lack of understanding of, and empathy with, human nature.



ironic


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 4, 2011)

You claim to have someone you cared for throw themselves under a train, ( I can understand that), yet you think they do it for the chutzpah, a dash of razzmatazz? Cock.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You claim to have someone you cared for throw themselves under a train, ( I can understand that), yet you think they do it for the chutzpah, a dash of razzmatazz? Cock.



Ahhhh, a straw man argument.

Fuck off.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 4, 2011)

You really are a penis.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

ironic


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> My 2p worth - ending one's life in a very public manner such as jumping in front of a train, is selfish and a bit of a "fuck you" to people IMO, whether consciously or unconsciously. There are other ways of doing it which are more private and cause less disruption/trauma to people. And I say this as someone who has had a close relative jump in front of a train.


we were talking about this today, driving back from france, having missed the news in this country for a few days.

and i must admit, as much as i think clarkson is a self serving reptile, we all nodded and broadly agreed with what he said here on train suicides (and i cackled a bit about letting scavengers pick the road kill up i must admit )


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

frankly i think applying the term to selfish to an act that involves someone killing themselves is fucking retarded, yes it has horrible ramifications for family, friends and in the case of train jumpers, the driver but it just seems to me that the word selfish seems a tad out of fucking place when talking about someone ending their fucking lives, that is destroying themselves.

anyone who uses the word selfish to describe it and isn't someone acting out in grief is a cunt.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> we were talking about this today, driving back from france, having missed the news in this country for a few days.
> 
> and i must admit, as much as i think clarkson is a self serving reptile, we all nodded and broadly agreed with what he said here on train suicides (and i cackled a bit about letting scavengers pick the road kill up i must admit )



well congratulations you're a cunt.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> frankly i think applying the term to selfish to an act that involves someone killing themselves is fucking retarded, yes it has horrible ramifications for family, friends and in the case of train jumpers, the driver but it just seems to me that the word selfish seems a tad out of fucking place when talking about someone ending their fucking lives, that is destroying themselves.
> 
> anyone who uses the word selfish to describe it and isn't someone acting out in grief is a cunt.



pfffft, liberal


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> well congratulations you're a cunt.


proud to be of service son


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> pfffft, liberal



liberalism is an ideology that takes the rational, self interested individual as it's starting point and hence even when confronted with the ultimate act of irrational disinterest for the self feels the need to force it back into it's ideological straitjacket by labeling it selfish, cos it is an inconvenience to someone else...


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> frankly i think applying the term to selfish to an act that involves someone killing themselves is fucking retarded, yes it has horrible ramifications for family, friends and in the case of train jumpers, the driver but it just seems to me that the word selfish seems a tad out of fucking place when talking about someone ending their fucking lives, that is destroying themselves.
> 
> anyone who uses the word selfish to describe it and isn't someone acting out in grief is a cunt.


I think the word "retarded" is out of place there, and, frankly, does your argument no good at all.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I think the word "retarded" is out of place there, and, frankly, does your argument no good at all.



been through this, you are emotionally retarded (stunted, underdeveloped etc) if you think the term selfish is in anyway useful for talking about suicide.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> liberalism is an ideology that takes the rational, self interested individual as it's starting point and hence even when confronted with the ultimate act of irrational disinterest for the self feels the need to force it back into it's ideological straitjacket by labeling it selfish, cos it is an inconvenience to someone else...



It would seem to me that focussing purely on the distress of the individual without acknowledging the wider social implications is the epitome of liberalism.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

And yes, I do acknowledge the severe emotional distress my sister was in when she jumped.  Doesn't mean I can also take a step back and look at what such a public act communicates.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 4, 2011)

I have at times gotten honestly angry at tube jumpers at Liverpool Street (where they seemed very common) slowing my commute down, but that was the time to step back and say "hold on, work is turning me into a cunt now". Which it was.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> been through this


As have I, and it is a term disliked by people with learning disabilities, so it's best not used in a way that can be taken the wrong way.

_Fire retardant._  Fine.
_[You are] fucking retarded._  Not fine.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> It would seem to me that focussing purely on the distress of the individual without acknowledging the wider social implications is the epitome of liberalism.



what you think it needs saying that suicide has terrible implications for family and friends? I think talking about suicide in terms of the social implications of minor inconveniences eg delayed trains etc is pathetic. I remember being on a train from london to brighton and it was delayed cos of a jumper and the cunt in front of us may some horrible remark cos like he was going to be delayed by 15 mins or something, that kind of attitude sums up everything wrong with our individualist liberal culture.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> As have I, and it is a term disliked by people with learning disabilities, so it's best not used in a way that can be taken the wrong way.
> 
> _Fire retardant._ Fine.
> _[You are] fucking retarded._ Not fine.



like i said been through this and i won't be not using the term, cheers


----------



## xenon (Dec 4, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You claim to have someone you cared for throw themselves under a train, ( I can understand that), yet you think they do it for the chutzpah, a dash of razzmatazz? Cock.



He didn't say that though did he?

Doing something selfish and irrational aren't mutrily exclusive. Fucksake, peple do selfish irrational things all the time. Don't you ever? It's just public suicide is a real biggie. Which of course, doesn't negate the fact they must have been in terrible anguish to do that.

it's obviously pointless having the argument anyway, since what good's it do anyone. I just hate this mealy mouthed shit that you can't say someone did something bad because they're il.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> what you think it needs saying that suicide has terrible implications for family and friends? I think talking about suicide in terms of the social implications of minor inconveniences eg delayed trains etc is pathetic. I remember being on a train from london to brighton and it was delayed cos of a jumper and the cunt in front of us may some horrible remark cos like he was going to be delayed by 15 mins or something, that kind of attitude sums up everything wrong with our individualist liberal culture.



I'm not really talking about "the social implications of minor inconveniences eg delayed trains".


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> like i said been through this and i won't be not using the term, cheers


That's nice.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> And yes, I do acknowledge the severe emotional distress my sister was in when she jumped. Doesn't mean I can also take a step back and look at what such a public act communicates.



I think in general it communicates a degree of anger and nihilism at the world, a big fuck you to a world that wouldn't or couldn't care. The fact that people can respond to such a desperate act of suicide by being pissed off at being slightly inconvenienced only serves to justify the feelings.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> *I think in general it communicates a degree of anger and nihilism at the world, a big fuck you to a world that wouldn't or couldn't care.* The fact that people can respond to such a desperate act of suicide by being pissed off at being slightly inconvenienced only serves to justify the feelings.



Yes, that's more or less what I initially said.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> As have I, and it is a term disliked by people with learning disabilities, so it's best not used in a way that can be taken the wrong way.
> 
> _Fire retardant._ Fine.
> _[You are] fucking retarded._ Not fine.


eloquently put danny.

and somewhat ironic that it needs to be made, in response to someone else getting particularly vexed over another person's use of language and sentiments.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> like i said been through this and i won't be not using the term, cheers


what a revol


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> I'm not really talking about "the social implications of minor inconveniences eg delayed trains".



well that's what we are talking about on this thread, like i said friends and family in grieving and acting out can use the term selfish but as a term for standing back and looking at an act of suicide I think it's less than useless.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> well that's what we are talking about on this thread, like i said friends and family in grieving and acting out can use the term selfish but as a term for standing back and looking at an act of suicide I think it's less than useless.



Maybe you should read the posts you respond to.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Yes, that's more or less what I initially said.



yes i know which is why i'm baffled as to why outside acting out in grief to a personal loss, you think the term selfish has anything useful to bring to looking at suicides.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> yes i know which is why i'm baffled as to why outside acting out in grief to a personal loss, you think the term selfish has anything useful to bring to looking at suicides.



Maybe you need to read the posts you respond to.  You fucking revol.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> eloquently put danny.
> 
> and somewhat ironic that it needs to be made, in response to someone else getting particularly vexed over another person's use of language and sentiments.



the sentiment in saying jumpers are selfish is pretty clear, the sentiment behind someone using the term retarded is less clear and certainly the notion that they are referring to those with actual learning disabilities is many steps of logic beyond that.

so whilst it is clear you are a cunt with your statement, my cuntishness is a fuck ton more ambiguous.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Maybe you need to read the posts you respond to. You fucking revol.



I did, please explain where i have gone wrong...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> the sentiment in saying jumpers are selfish is pretty clear, the sentiment behind someone using the term retarded is less clear and certainly the notion that they are referring to those with actual learning disabilities is many steps of logic beyond that.
> 
> so whilst it is clear you are a cunt with your statement, my cuntishness is a fuck ton more ambiguous.


you been at the jameson's mate?


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I did, please explain where i have gone wrong...



your comprehensions skills are severely revoled.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> your comprehensions skills are severely revoled.



my first post in this on the matter of suicide being selfish was a general one in response to no one in particular, subsequent response to you involved a slightly tongue in cheek throwing about of liberal as an insult.
so go on, let us in on the big mystery as to what I've missed or I'm going to think you're just throwing out bullshit.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> my first post in this on the matter of suicide being selfish was a general one in response to no one in particular, subsequent response to you involved a slightly tongue in cheek throwing about of liberal as an insult.
> so go on, let us in on the big mystery as to what I've missed or I'm going to think you're just throwing out bullshit.



Seeing as you ended up agreeing with me anyway, I can only assume you're doing your usual superior act.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 4, 2011)

I assume the word 'revol' means a little cunt as opposed to a big cunt?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Seeing as you ended up agreeing with me anyway, I can only assume you're doing your usual superior act.



eh no i'm lost. I can only assume you are referring to the fact that I said that it's understandable for friends and family immediately affected to call suicide selfish as part of grieving as some sort of coming round to agreeing with you. you might want to read my first post on this issue then cos I made that clear within it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

your sentences seriously need working on.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2011)

night all.....


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> your sentences seriously need working on.



I think at most two commas are missing from that last one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I think at most two commas are missing from that last one.


indeed.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

anyway have all youse shreking liberals that were up in arms about Clarkson's shooting striker comments feeling a bit silly in the cold light of day?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> indeed.



it was hardly fucking Ulysses without them though was it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

do only liberals get outraged by things? wtf is a liberal anyway? and what does that make the people who hurl it as an insult?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> do only liberals get outraged by things? wtf is a liberal anyway? and what does that make the people who hurl it as an insult?



1. No 2. someone wanting bad things to go away without bothering to try and understand why bad things are inherent. 3. those who use it as an insult are either going to be to the left or the right of a liberal but both are in agreement that liberals are idiots.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> 1. No 2. someone wanting bad things to go away without bothering to try and understand why bad things are inherent. 3. those who use it as an insult are either going to be to the left or the right of a liberal but both are in agreement that liberals are idiots.


ha!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> anyway have all youse shreking liberals that were up in arms about Clarkson's shooting striker comments feeling a bit silly in the cold light of day?


"shreking liberals"? I don't remember seeing many green ogres around on this thread, can you get me some of what you took please?


----------



## rekil (Dec 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> wtf is a liberal anyway?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

right you are. i wouldn't call myself a liberal then


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

are you in favour of the dictatorship of the proletariat?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

i don't know


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

classic liberal


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't know what it is


----------



## Greebo (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> are you in favour of the dictatorship of the proletariat?


Was there any 'right answer' to that?  I'm just wondering whether you understood your own question or not.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Was there any 'right answer' to that? I'm just wondering whether you understood your own question or not.



the correct answer is, I fully accept the right for the revolutionary proletariat to suppress all counter revolutionary tendencies, though the term dictatorship of the proletariat is something of a historical hangover from the 19th century when proletariat was a minority.

so yes i do fully understand my own question.

ofcourse it was a just a daft joke aimed at setting up a ridiculously wide definition of liberal.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> the correct answer is, I fully accept the right for the revolutionary proletariat to suppress all counter revolutionary tendencies, though the term dictatorship of the proletariat is something of a historical hangover from the 19th century when proletariat was a minority.<snip>


Well in that case, knowing what a dictatorship of the proletariat achieved in the USSR and its satellite states, my answer would be "no".  I can't think of a single case where a ruling body which began as a dictatorship, no matter how benign and well-intentioned, has willingly changed into a democracy.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 4, 2011)

copliker said:


>



Someone Irish, short, stupid haircut and wears glasses?! Hmmm....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2011)

rorymac is bono!!!!!!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2011)

laptop said:


> Courts have found otherwise.



Got a couple of examples?


----------



## xenon (Dec 4, 2011)

What about the bloke who threatened to bomb Robin Hood airport?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-11736785

To be clear, I don't think Clarkson should be sacked or charged with anything. But neither do I those Facebook kids or the bloke above.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I did, please explain where i have gone wrong...


it started a long, long time ago...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Well in that case, knowing what a dictatorship of the proletariat achieved in the USSR and its satellite states, my answer would be "no". I can't think of a single case where a ruling body which began as a dictatorship, no matter how benign and well-intentioned, has willingly changed into a democracy.



so you didn't understand the question.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Someone Irish, short, stupid haircut and wears glasses?! Hmmm....



that is some harsh shit right there!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> so you didn't understand the question.


I understood the question as you had worded it.  Not my fault if you didn't word it the way in which you intended it to be understood.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 4, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I understood the question as you had worded it. Not my fault if you didn't word it the way in which you intended it to be understood.



you don't understand what the dictatorship of the proletariat means, that much is clear from the fact you mistake it for a simple dictatorship by a well intentioned ruling clique.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 4, 2011)

You don't get that all dictatorships end up being similar, even if they start from different places.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 5, 2011)

revol68 said:


> that is some harsh shit right there!



Not really...


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 5, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I did, please explain where i have gone wrong...



It usually starts when you open your mouth or start to write......


----------



## revol68 (Dec 5, 2011)

Greebo said:


> You don't get that all dictatorships end up being similar, even if they start from different places.



you still aren't getting the fact that the dictatorship of proletariat is not an actual dictatorship, The Paris Commune was certainly no dictatorship in the traditional sense of the phrase, yet is was the example Marx and Engels gave of what dictatorship of the proletariat looks like.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2011)

revol68 said:


> you still aren't getting the fact that the dictatorship of proletariat is not an actual dictatorship, The Paris Commune was certainly no dictatorship in the traditional sense of the phrase, yet is was the example Marx and Engels gave of what dictatorship of the proletariat looks like.


the example lenin, trotsky, stalin, malenkov, kruschev, brezhnev et al gave was rather more striking than the one marx and engels gave.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2011)

revol68 said:


> you still aren't getting the fact that the dictatorship of proletariat is not an actual dictatorship, The Paris Commune was certainly no dictatorship in the traditional sense of the phrase, yet is was the example Marx and Engels gave of what dictatorship of the proletariat looks like.


And what did the Paris Commune eventually lead to?  Corruption, favouritism, and effectively rule by decree.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2011)

Greebo said:


> And what did the Paris Commune eventually lead to? Corruption, favouritism, and effectively rule by decree.


the paris commune led on to bloody week, didn't it


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2011)

Greebo said:


> And what did the Paris Commune eventually lead to? Corruption, favouritism, and effectively rule by decree.


the paris commune led on to bloody week, didn't it


----------



## little_legs (Dec 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> also the BBC knew about his 'joke' beforehand and then threw their hands up in faux horror and hollow apologies....


I think BBC's complicity in this _humour_ is more worrying than the person who did the talking. Fundamentally it implies that those responsible for the content on the BBC are against the strikers. This stinks and they are getting away with this while Clarkson somewhat wrongly appears to have become the focus of frustration.

I realise this humourous incident is not completely identical to the Russell Brand incident, but the producer of the Brand radio show got the sack. There's something very wrong with the BBC.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 5, 2011)

Greebo said:


> And what did the Paris Commune eventually lead to? Corruption, favouritism, and effectively rule by decree.



jesus, you think you could have atleast wiki'd it ffs.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the example lenin, trotsky, stalin, malenkov, kruschev, brezhnev et al gave was rather more striking than the one marx and engels gave.



yes and precisely because they represented a dictatorship over the proletariat.

anyway like I said the whole notion of the dictatorship of the proletariat had more to do with the hegemonic role a minority proletariat would have in bringing together other classes around a revolutionary program, an issue pretty much redundant now.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 5, 2011)

revol68 said:


> jesus, you think you could have atleast wiki'd it ffs.


----------



## rekil (Dec 5, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I'd much rather go for a pint with Clarkson than any of the fannies acting outraged on here.


Why not take your da and some of his verminous workmates along and make it a proper cunts night out.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Dec 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the example lenin, trotsky, stalin, malenkov, kruschev, brezhnev et al gave was rather more striking than the one marx and engels gave.



'More striking' is one way very generous way of putting it. Within just a few months of taking power, Lenin's fatal over-loading the political import of the phrase effectively destroyed the theory of working class democratic rule for the rest of the 20th century - and beyond.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 5, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I'd much rather go for a pint with Clarkson than any of the fannies acting outraged on here.



I hope Hammond is your designated driver for the night.


----------

